# ViP 722K - Sling Adapter Will Not Work



## bshaf

Hi there, I have a Dish 722K brand new receiver and I bought a Sling Adapter to watch TV on my PC and Apple devices. I have been through support 4 times, and gotten 3 new receivers and 3 new Sling Adapters, had 1 technician at my house with another due tomorrow morning and nothing has worked. I know it isn't the equipment so it has to be something else.

I plug in the Sling Adapter (tried both front and back USB) and the receiver recognizes it, giving me the congratulations box and telling me I can now watch TV anywhere. The red light on the top of the Sling Adapter never comes on to indicate that it is powered on, and if I go into the System Info 2 screen (by selecting next in System Info 1), all it ever says about the Sling Adapter is "Sling Adapter Status: Updating" and under that, "Sling Adapter Version: AAAYZZZZ". I know the version is wrong because the technician's supervisor checked his and the version was different, plus his status said Ready.

My receiver (HDTV, DVR, and everything else) works great otherwise, and is definitely connected to the internet (high speed) via a Slinglink Turbo. All the tests and diagnostics have been done. I have tried wiring directly from my modem and I've unplugged and plugged back in my receiver, router, modem, and Sling Adapter so many times I can't count. I have left the Sling Adapter plugged in for days hoping it would update, but nothing. My receiver, modem, and router are all plugged directly into the wall.

I can remotely control my TV, set the DVR to record, etc.. because my Slinglink Turbo makes that possible, but I have never been able to watch any TV on any of my devices (ipad, iphone, laptop), or in any browser (IE, Firefox, Safari, Chrome), these have all been updated and have the appropriate plugins. I am not a tech novice and can usually figure this stuff out, but I'm stumped. I have made sure my nightly receiver updates are enabled, and everything else I can think of. How can I get this thing to update? By the way, my receiver software version is the latest, checked by myself and the technician.

Has anyone ever seen anything like this? I have gotten all the help I think I'm going to get from Dish if they can't fix it tomorrow. (Update: I have in fact gotten tons of support from Dish, very happy with them even though this issue is not yet fixed.)
Thanks,
Beth


----------



## peterfan

bshaf, pretty much similar problem here. I got my sling adapter about 10 days ago. It worked great viewing web content on browser and my android. Then 5 or 6 days ago it just stopped working. 

Everything else works fine. I can browse my 722k DVR content in remote access area just fine. But when I click on "Play on Web" it tries to connect for a 15 to 60 seconds. Some time says connected but the video window stays black, other times various errors like "Problem connecting, please try again later". 

I went through support several times. They were useless for the most part. Left it with a "Problem Report" which I cannot track and told me to all back if the problem does not go away in 72 hours. I did not go away. 

I have never seen a red light turn on on my sling adapter, even when it was working. Dish Network tech support also asked about the red light. I said I never noticed it on. I also get the message that the "sling adapter is now connected" each time I plug it into the USB port. 

I am on L680 VIP 722k software version and can't seem to fix this problem either. I read in another forum that 722k DVRs have more problems than 722 without the "k". Not sure what that means or if it is true...

Please keep this post updated if you make progress. I'll do the same. I will request a replacement sling adapter in the mean time.


----------



## bshaf

peterfan, go into your System Info 2 screen on your Dish receiver (Menu 6, 1, 3, and click next) and scroll down to your Sling Adapter Status. Could you reply with what it says for Status and Version? I'm just curious to see if yours says the same thing mine does.
Thanks


----------



## P Smith

Here is spooling info for the Sing Adapter's SW download:



> PID=08F0h
> DownloadID: 0BPC
> Upgrading FW:
> 0026:'0AA1'-'ZZZZ'
> New FW: '0026'
> List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
> '1[0-2][13][C-D0-3]' & 'RA[CDFGJKMPRTV-Z2-46-9].': {ViP211} R0000000001-R4000000000
> '1[A-C0-5][13][A0-3]' & 'RG[ACEGJL-NP-Z2-3].6-9].': {ViP211k} R0000000001-R4000000000
> '1[0-6][13][A-HJ-NP0-3]' & 'VA[ACEGJ-NP-R].-3].6-9].': {ViP222} R0000000001-R4000000000
> '1[0-4][13][BC0-2]P0-3]' & 'RP[ACDF-HJ-NP-RT]..6-9].': {ViP222k} R0000000001-R4000000000
> '1[A-D0-4][13][AB0-3]3]' & 'WA[ADFHP-SX-Z2-9]..6-9].': {ViP612}] R0000000001-R4000000000
> '1[A-D0-4][13][AB0-3]3]' & 'WB[A-EGHJ-L].2-9]..6-9].': {ViP612} R0000000001-R4000000000
> '1[0-8][13][A-G0-8]3]3]' & 'RB[BDEGHK-NPS].9]..6-9].': {ViP622} R0000000001-R4000000000
> '1[0-8][13][A-G0-8]3]3]' & 'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-Z2-5]..6-9].': {ViP722} R0000000001-R4000000000
> '1[0-8][13][0-2]-8]3]3]' & 'RM[BDF-HKMNQ-S].]..6-9].': {ViP722k} R0000000001-R4000000000
> '1[1-5]3[1-3]-2]-8]3]3]' & 'XA[BCE-HJL-NQ-SU-X].-9].': {ViP922} R0000000001-R4000000000


Check your 722k IDs.


----------



## bshaf

P Smith, Thank you for your willingness to help. I said I wasn't a novice, but I don't know what to do with this data. I can't find anything under my menu for what I need to check. If I go into diagnostics, the button for USB under Analysis is not active, not that that is the correct location anyway, but I did notice that. It doesn't even activate if I plug in a flash drive, which works fine.

Where should I go to generate the information to check this, and what can it tell me when I do? 
Thanks


----------



## P Smith

It's at Sysinfo screen (press Menu twice) - your DVR IDs are important; the Sling version is not, as the spool cover all variants: from '0AA1' to 'ZZZZ'.

Actually after close look into the spool rules, I see a few errors, so before those 'engineers' will correct it, you will not get the current version *0026*.

The errors are in unbalanced square brackets: '1[0-8][13][0-2]-8]3]3]' & 'RM[BDF-HKMNQ-S].]..6-9].': {ViP722k} R0000000001-R4000000000; actually whole part of Bootstrap ID "-8]3]3]" and BuildConfig ID ".]..6-9]" are wrong !
If you like to teach them you can contact by using chat and c&p the string.

For reference - this is correct notation of the rules: *'1[0-2][13][C-D0-3]' & 'RA[CDFGJKMPRTV-Z2-46-9].': {ViP211} R0000000001-R4000000000*


----------



## bshaf

My Bootstrap version says 1332RMGB. So basically I have to wait until the engineers see their mistake and correct it?


----------



## P Smith

Yes, but you could speedup if will chat with them and will provide the info.


----------



## bshaf

It's definitely worth a shot, I just have to get past the Dish dummy level support 
Thanks


----------



## bshaf

I just got off the Dish chat. Once I started talking about spool rules and bootstraps, they sent me right to the next level. Hehe. The support guy said he forwarded your information (I c&p your instructions) and that they usually take 72 hours to fix. I will wait and hope.

Thanks so much for your expertise and I will keep this thread posted if it is fixed.


----------



## P Smith

Should be less then 72 hours, hope Monday someone will get kick in a bu... for the errors.


----------



## peterfan

bshaf, my status also says "NONE" and my version says AAAYZAAL

I went into chat to repeat the spooler rules problem hoping it would help. The first half hour of escalation to Tier 2 has gone like this:

Please wait while we find an agent from the (17) Tier 2 Tech Support department to assist you.
All agents are currently busy. 
Please stand by.An agent will be with you in a moment. 
Thank you for your patience.The next available Agent will be with you in a moment.
All agents are currently busy. Please stand by.An agent will be with you in a moment. Thank you for your patience.The next available Agent will be with you in a moment.All agents are currently busy. Please stand by.An agent will be with you in a moment. Thank you for your patience.The next available Agent will be with you in a moment.All agents are currently busy. Please stand by.An agent will be with you in a moment. Thank you for your patience.The next available Agent will be with you in a moment.All agents are currently busy. Please stand by.An agent will be with you in a moment. Thank you for your patience.The next available Agent will be with you in a moment.All agents are currently busy. Please stand by.An agent will be with you in a moment. Thank you for your patience.The next available Agent will be with you in a moment.All agents are currently busy. Please stand by.An agent will be with you in a moment. Thank you for your patience.The next available Agent will be with you in a moment.All agents are currently busy. Please stand by.


----------



## peterfan

Ok, reported. Sounds like I got the same guy you did. He said he had the same report earlier today. :lol:


----------



## P Smith

Keep beating the guy ! Who else have the problem ?!


----------



## PaulD @ DISH Network

Hello bshaf, Dish Network's Internet Response Team here. I would like to talk more with you on this issue. Is there anyway I can contact you to talk futher about this issue?


----------



## bshaf

Yes, how can I get you my contact information or is there a number where I can call?
Thanks
Nevermind, I PMed you


----------



## Jerry56

My sling adapter does not work either. No red light. It comes up and says it is connected but can't watch on mobile devices. In system info screen it says sling adapter status is booting. It has been plugged in for at least a week and no change. I can control DVR through remote access and do all the other things except watch TV anywhere. Frustrated. Would like to find a fix for this.:nono2:


----------



## P Smith

bshaf said:


> Yes, how can I get you my contact information or is there a number where I can call?
> Thanks
> Nevermind, I PMed you


I would propose to continue open talk to benefit each one who has the problem.
Or at least post more information about troubleshooting and current status with details.
[When it goes behind curtains, it will be same as someone did phone conversation one time - no benefit for new user or a problem.]


----------



## Doug Brott

P Smith said:


> I would propose to continue open talk to benefit each one who has the problem.
> Or at least post more information about troubleshooting and current status with details.
> [When it goes behind curtains, it will be same as someone did phone conversation one time - no benefit for new user or a problem.]


Agreed ...


----------



## bobukcat

P Smith said:


> Here is spooling info for the Sing SW download:
> 
> Check your 722k IDs.


Does this mean that SlingAdaptor support on the Vip622 is coming?? Did I miss an announcement?


----------



## bshaf

Well I had my second technician here today and still no luck. I have my third service appointment coming in 1 week on Monday Dec 27. I had to laugh, my first technician had never even seen a Sling Adapter before, he asked me what it was and what it was for. The second wondered aloud why his boss sent him when he wasn't really trained on them either. They played with the plugs a little and tried the same things that have already been done a hundred times, and then said they were sorry and that someone else would have to come. Sigh.


----------



## mdavej

If you take the sling out of the mix for the moment, can you access your DVR online at all, like remote control (play/pause/ffwd, etc.) or scheduling recordings? You should be able to do those things without a sling. If you can't, the problem is your LAN (router blocking something). I initially had remote access problems because I never named my DVR online. Have you tried that?


----------



## P Smith

bobukcat said:


> Does this mean that SlingAdaptor support on the Vip622 is coming?? Did I miss an announcement?


You see real spool info - I wouldn't questioned it; 
perhaps someone with Sling box and other model then 722k could do quick check easy and to answer to the question.


----------



## P Smith

mdavej said:


> If you take the sling out of the mix for the moment, can you access your DVR online at all, like remote control (play/pause/ffwd, etc.) or scheduling recordings? You should be able to do those things without a sling. If you can't, the problem is your LAN (router blocking something). I initially had remote access problems because I never named my DVR online. Have you tried that?


It has nothing to do for upgrade SW inside of the Sling box.


----------



## SaltiDawg

P Smith said:


> It has nothing to do for upgrade SW inside of the Sling box.


----------



## bshaf

I appreciate the try, but I as I already stated above:


> I can remotely control my TV, set the DVR to record, etc.. because my Slinglink Turbo makes that possible, but I have never been able to watch any TV on any of my devices (ipad, iphone, laptop), or in any browser (IE, Firefox, Safari, Chrome), these have all been updated and have the appropriate plugins.


I have given a nickname to my TV/receiver and still nothing. I wish it were that simple.


----------



## peterfan

No progress since my last post. No updates, sling adapter not working.

For the record, everything works just fine except playing video on the web or android. I can see the "Play on Web" link, but it won't play. Just black screen or random error messages. It did work in both browser and android the first few days after my sling adapter arrived. 

When my adapter was working I could not see or edit the slingbox parts of the "Slingbox / Receiver Settings" in the "Preferences" tab in the remote access. Now I see the full list and ability to change from TV1/TV2 and change Slinbox ID (was listed as Finder ID until yesterday). So there are some software changes going on in the remote access Preferences tab. 

By the way, when I login to dishonline.com instead of normal dishnetwork(sling.com) remote access, if I click "Play on web" it pops up and says "upgrade your DVR" with a link to buy the VIP 922. The option to add a Slingbox to my DVR profile does not work. i.e. nothing happens when I enter my Sling user name and password and click submit. (my sling username and password are the same as Dish Network and Dishonline.com since they imported from Dish Network.

Many changes going on on the Dish side. Remote access site changes frequently and tech support is not familiar with Sling Adapter. Buyer beware for a while...


----------



## bshaf

My Sling Adapter has never worked at all. I have never seen a Play on Web button on any device except my ipad, and when I click that, the screen turns black and says "Invalid Finder ID", which means it can't find the SA.


----------



## peterfan

Update, as of now, dishonline.com has been updated to recognize that my dvr has a sling adapter. When I went to play live TV or a show recorded on my DVR, it prompted me for a new version of the browser plugin which I installed. However, the black video play window pops up, and after 10 to 30 seconds it says "connected" instead of "connecting" but the screen remains blank/black. If I try again, I get the same random error messages as I get when accessing via Dish remote access page. Currently "There was a problem connecting to your Slingbox (2). Please try again later". Message error changes from time to time.

It's like my sling adapter is just not streaming video.


----------



## bobukcat

SaltiDawg said:


>


The OP has stated that remote connection to the DVR, Remote Scheduling, etc. all work fine except for the sling functions. P Smith has also provided some pretty compelling evidence that there is Sling-adapter specific s/w that is supposed to be pushed down to the DVRs but someone fat-fingered the rule syntax and until that is corrected it appears unlikely that the Sling Adapter will work on DVRs in those ranges.


----------



## bshaf

Thank you bobukcat, this is not an issue with the Dish Remote Access website. I can use it to do everything I could already do without the Sling Adapter, which is set my DVR, control my TV, view my guide, etc... peterfan, I don't think your problem is the same as mine. Your Sling has worked before and now the website is not playing video. That sounds like a router/firewall issue to me. My Sling Adapter has never worked, not even once. But I have had no trouble with the website itself in doing what I could already do before.


----------



## peterfan

They may be different issues. Especially since you cannot see the "Play on Web" button in remote access. But I am certain I do not have a router/firewall issue. I did not change anything there. 

Also, they could be related to a bad software push. Since our sling status is the same. ie, my video won't play because my sling adapter no longer functions and the only reason I see the "Play on web" button was because my profile already had the sling working for a couple days after I got it. 

Anyway, good luck. I think I will give it a week and then return the adapter since it does not function or play video as advertised.


----------



## bshaf

I just got off the phone with the Project Manager for the Sling Adapter from California. He says he knows that the problem is definitely the firmware, that for some reason the updated firmware is not getting to the Sling Adapter, it could be a cord issue. He said to give him a day or so to do some research into the problem. I'm hopeful that we may get somewhere now. I will keep you posted. 

peterfan, my status says Updating, I think you said yours says None and I think your version is different too. You are right though, it is a software push issue and yours must have gotten stuck a little further ahead than mine.
Thanks


----------



## P Smith

So, he's not willing to accept (or just don't understand "regular expression" syntax) that error in spool header ? And who could think about such lame attempt to blame USB cable. Oh. Yeah ! Manager. I forgot it.


----------



## bshaf

The next time I speak with this guy, maybe tomorrow, I will be sure to bring up the spool rules syntax with the unbalanced square brackets. 

Update: haven't heard anything yet, but have my next Dish tech appointment on Monday the 27th. My Sling Adapter has been plugged in for 4 days straight and still no luck. I wonder if engineering has checked their spool rule syntax yet?


----------



## Jerry56

After several weeks of having a non working sling adapter, it suddenly started working. I had left it unplugged for several days. On Christmas morning, I plugged it in. No red light, no nothing, not surprised and went to the kitchen for a cup of coffee. Came back and looked and the red light was on. Logged on and it was working. It now has been working for the last day and a half with no problems. I am wondering if they did a software push to the 722 on Friday. Seems odd after all this time that it would just start working. Just wanted to let everyone know.


----------



## P Smith

Jerry, please check what SW version it running this time.


----------



## Jerry56

L672. I can't explain why it has all of a sudden started to work.


----------



## P Smith

I mean Sling SW, not the DVR itself.


----------



## Jerry56

Where do I find that?


----------



## P Smith

see post #12
and this


----------



## Jerry56

It is AAAYCAAL.


----------



## bshaf

Well technician number 3 just left. They're saying now that it is something between my broadband internet provider (Verizon) and the receiver that isn't allowing the software update through. I asked him about the spool rule syntax thing, and he said that isn't the issue. He said Dish will have to communicate with Verizon to try and pinpoint why for whatever reason in my area the Sling Adapter software isn't making it to my receiver. So now I have been through 3 techs, 3 sling adapters, 3 receivers, and about 5 support sessions with Dish. I can imagine Verizon is going to be real receptive to hearing that my Dish Network problem is their fault. I really want this to work, but I'm doubtful that it ever will.


----------



## bobukcat

bshaf said:


> Well technician number 3 just left. They're saying now that it is something between my broadband internet provider (Verizon) and the receiver that isn't allowing the software update through. I asked him about the spool rule syntax thing, and he said that isn't the issue. He said Dish will have to communicate with Verizon to try and pinpoint why for whatever reason in my area the Sling Adapter software isn't making it to my receiver. So now I have been through 3 techs, 3 sling adapters, 3 receivers, and about 5 support sessions with Dish. I can imagine Verizon is going to be real receptive to hearing that my Dish Network problem is their fault. I really want this to work, but I'm doubtful that it ever will.


So now the Dish Tech thinks that the DVR is trying to D/L software via the Lan connection? I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that he's incorrect and used this as an excuse because they really don't know what the issue is. I say this because I don't know of any other occurrence where a E* receiver pulls s/w via the internet.


----------



## P Smith

Theoretically the DL is possible do via Internet, but so far only one DVR, not satellite type - OTA, DTVPal DVR [TR-50] has the ability. I would say because it was designed in UK by Eldon (now part of E*). Adding to that really existing spool of Sling version 0026 at 119W tp 19 ...


----------



## phrelin

The nice thing about my Slingbox PRO-HD is that I didn't have to rely upon some tech at my home to set it up.

The bad thing about my Slingbox PRO-HD is that essentially there is no technical support one can rely on to resolve problems between the box, the router, the modem, and the ISP.

The true thing about the Slingbox PRO-HD is that it didn't sell well to the general population, a lot of whom don't know what a modem or router is, much less what an IP address is.

And that's the rub for Dish. For many (most?) customers, keeping the receiver/DVR working is a mystery. Based on my experience, that is also true for some field techs. Now add to it a different world - the internet - and the chances of effective support decline substantially.

Dish added to its lineup "plugin" Slingbox and Google TV devices (both basically beta versions) within the same year. I expected there would be significant problems and minimal effective technical support.

I'm actually pretty impressed that we're not seeing more rants about all this on this Forum. Maybe it's because, on average, Forum members are more technologically skilled, but even so it still surprises me.


----------



## tpbrady

I have been battling the same problems with the SlingAdapters, 922s, and DISH Remote Access for more than a month. We have never gotten either a 922 or SlingAdapter to work correctly providing remote access to a computer via DISH Remote Access. This is using 3 different ISP's, 3 different networks with internet connections speeds up to 3 mbps. It makes no difference whether the computer is attached to the same network as the SlingAdapter/922 or a remote network. On rare occasions such as the last full moon it has worked for about 3 hours and then stopped. Strangely, it has worked very reliability providing mobile access to the both the IPhone SlingBox App (922 only) and DISH Remote Access App (922 and SlingAdapter). For example, on my IPhone operating on my home WiFi network, I have connected to both a SlingAdapter and 922 without any issues. I was not able to connect to the same devices on a notebook computer attached to the same network.

In the case of remote computer access, it generally fails during the authentication phase. Due to copyright restrictions, I suspect the Sling device needs to set up some type of secure connection between the remote computer and the Sling device. It's the failure of this secure connection that is killing the process and it is likely that failure of this link maybe ISP related or timing related. I don't really believe DISH or Sling has properly tested these devices the way consumers would use them. 

In addition, when you add Google TV to the mix, things looks a little shaky. For example the recommended means of connecting a 722 or 922 to Google TV is through the ethernet port on the Google TV appliance. Google TV then bridges the receiver to your router over wireless. You can't do this type of bridge unless you disconnect the home plug adapter tied to your router if you happen to have one, since the receiver defaults to the home plug for network connection (At least I haven't found a way to turn it off in the receiver. Once an ethernet cable is connected and the adapter gets an address, you can connect the homeplug adapter at the router again.) However, when you set things up this way, the limited success I had with the SlingAdapter connecting to my Iphone then doesn't work any more. The only solution I found, was installing a small ethernet switch behind my television, connecting everything there, and then hardwiring it to my router. 

The last issue started yesterday, my 722 became extremely unstable and slow and the off air tuner refused to work. After two hard resets with poor results, I disconnected the SlingAdapter and reset again. The receiver then recovered normally. 

I really don't think either of these devices is ready for prime time. Google has realized this based on today's press reports. I don't think DISH techs in the fields are ready for this either.


----------



## bshaf

I HAVE A WORKING SLING ADAPTER!!!!!!!
The problem, as discovered by Justin from Dish, Platform Manager for the Sling products, was that both my modem and router were trying to pull IP addresses. We discovered this because he had me check my Dish On Demand to see if it was connecting and surprisingly I had no movie data in there. It was a matter of putting my modem into bridge mode and disabling LAN DHCP. This had been done a long time ago, but somehow it reset itself, maybe a power outage. My internet connection never skipped a beat and was working just fine, so I would have never thought to check that.

I'm watching TV online now and I hope someone else can get help from this post. So if your Sling Adapter doesn't connect from the day you get it, check your modem settings and make sure it is set to bridge mode. Call your ISP if you need help. 

I'm thrilled with the support I got from Dish, they didn't give up on me until it was fixed. I'm a customer for life. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## Jerry56

Well it was a nice few days. Got up this morning and no red light on sling adapter. Try to connect through ipod and nothing. I checked dish on demand and there are movies loaded in it. Also checked broadband settings in menu and shows receiver is online. Also shows ip address. This thing is undependable.


----------



## peterfan

Well, I hope yours works for longer than the two days mine worked. 

My sling adapter is still dead. Just for kicks, I got a 50ft LAN cord direct from my fiber router to my DVR. No luck. By playing with port forwarding rules I can create various different Sling errors, 2, 16, 38, but they appear to be rather random anyway. I still can never get it to play video like it was the first 48 hours after it arrived. 

BTW, TCP port 5101 is the port the sling adapter auto configures for itself on my router. Adding UDP and/or 5001 port forwarding rules had no impact on the error messages when I click "Watch Live TV" or "Play on Web".

I had a quick chat AGAIN with support. They tried to tell me I cannot return or exchange my adapter. WTF? Nice try, my purchase receipt says 30-day return and 1 year warranty. Time to get on the phone and return this paperweight.


----------



## peterfan

So, I have successfully negotiated a return and refund of my Sling Adapter. At first I was told it cannot be returned. I produced my online receipt for the Sling Adapter which appears under "My Shipments" in dishnetwork.com My Account. And it clearly says 30 days Refundable on the receipt with 1 year warranty.

So with that evidence, they put me on hold. Then told me I had to pay for shipping to send it back. WHAT? I think not. The device does not work as advertised and it is not a problem with my network. It just stopped working two days after it arrived. So I calmly mentioned my lawyer and recent incidents that show what happens when satellite TV providers charge for services they cannot provide in my state.

Next thing you know I am escalated a level higher. Wait on hold for 20 minutes and promptly informed that UPS will come to my door within 7 days with a prepaid package to return my defective Sling Adapter to Dish Network at not cost to me. As it should be after all. The new shipment return also appears with a confirmation number in my "My Shipments" history online.

Don't ever let them make you pay to return a product that does not work as advertised.

My advice is to wait a few months. The Sling Adapter has issues. And for the most part Dish Network technical support and Sales staff don't even know what the device is yet. Understandable IMHO. I am happy to see Dish Network attempt to innovate their service with a pretty good concept product. Despite the customer service failures, it looks to be a good product and online service later in 2011. Sling adapter is a pretty good deal with a $99 one time fee and no additional monthly charges. Too bad it is not reliable yet and they have sketchy support and return policies. My bet is that will change since Dish Network owns Sling through a subsidiary. Better products and better support should appear some day.

Looking forward to a better product down the road. Maybe an upgrade to the VIP 922 receiver if they do away with the ridiculous extra monthly service fees. They say they charge higher monthly fees because you get more pretty menus with the 922, the extra cost for Sling is already included in the purchase price. Extra monthly fees for pretty menus? WHAT?

Overall I probably won't bite until the next generation of receivers with wifi connectivity and Sling built in. My VIP 722k is already the only device around my TV that does not have built in wireless. The TV and Blu Ray player have wifi built in. Another obvious quirk that bugs me about Dish Network products.


----------



## [email protected] Network

I see it has been a while since anyone posted in this thread, but I wanted to see if anyone was still have problems with the Sling Adapter. I apologize for the late response, but we were unable to create logins for a bit. If there are any concerns I can help, and my counterparts are also available via PM, etc. We have discovered some fixes that are unorthodox, but as of right now, we are at 100% fix rate.


----------



## duck0872

We're having trouble with our sling adapter and 722. Have been through 3 technical chats, 2 sling adapters, and have a second receiver on the way. The USB ports both work, it says the sling is detected and ready to use. When you go to system info, however, it says there is no sling adapter. The receiver is definitely online and I've been through every possible reset. All they could think of doing this time is sending me another receiver.


----------



## [email protected] Network

Mind if I try something? It would require the current receiver number and you can PM me that. Its found by hitting Menu twice, second line down will be Receiver CAID.


----------



## P Smith

[email protected] Network said:


> Mind if I try something? It would require the current receiver number and you can PM me that.


TonyT, if you missed first page/posts in the thread - would you mind if I remind you to look to that syntax errors [unbalanced square brackets in regular expression] in Sling FW spool posted at first page ? It's affect ALL receivers, I would expect to fix it instead of go with each one by PM. 
We are at forum, not on p2p calls.


----------



## duck0872

[email protected] Network said:


> Mind if I try something? It would require the current receiver number and you can PM me that. Its found by hitting Menu twice, second line down will be Receiver CAID.


*pm sent, thanks Tony


----------



## [email protected] Network

Thank you for that information. Right now I have gotten to access DRA and can get the guide. The watch live TV option is now displaying a message that says "Our systems are being updated (7). Please wait a few minutes, and then try again." Have you seen that message ever?


----------



## duck0872

that's all i've ever seen when trying to access the receiver


----------



## [email protected] Network

P Smith said:


> TonyT, if you missed first page/posts in the thread - would you mind if I remind you to look to that syntax errors [unbalanced square brackets in regular expression] in Sling FW spool posted at first page ? It's affect ALL receivers, I would expect to fix it instead of go with each one by PM.
> We are at forum, not on p2p calls.


As of right now, this does not affect all receivers or Sling Adapters. In fact, I am still batting 100% in getting these running. I did read the entire post though, and I am sure its possible that it affects some Sling Adapters or receivers. However, to say that it affects all of them is incorrect. I have personally gotten more online and active via direct troubleshooting and that is why I offered to help.


----------



## [email protected] Network

duck0872 said:


> that's all i've ever seen when trying to access the receiver


How is the receiver connected to the internet? Is it directly connected via an Ethernet cable to a router or modem, or is it using some other type of device (wireless adapter/Home Plug Adapter/Slinglink)?


----------



## duck0872

It's connected through ethernet to a linksys wrt54g router and rca cable modem (mediacom high speed internet)


----------



## P Smith

[email protected] Network said:


> As of right now, this does not affect all receivers or Sling Adapters. In fact, I am still batting 100% in getting these running. I did read the entire post though, and I am sure its possible that it affects some Sling Adapters or receivers. However, to say that it affects all of them is incorrect. I have personally gotten more online and active via direct troubleshooting and that is why I offered to help.


Would you acknowledge that currently spooling Sling FW 0026 is not require for normal functioning of the adapter ? I saw a few posts here where ppl reported old FW version on those adapters and a status as "upgrading ...". 
No one reported that his Sling got version 0026.


----------



## [email protected] Network

I cannot confirm anything regarding the spooling, as I do not write code and have not in many many years. As to the update, it may be receiver specific for compatibility. To this point alone, I can only say that (as you read in this thread) one issue was resolved by configuring the router. Ducks issue looks to be power from the USB port on the receiver. Again, none suggest a spooling issue. The issues I have dealt with even go so far as a simple change on the account as to the order the receivers list on it. That being said, I still have not seen an issue with the adapter itself. I am not saying there aren't any, I am just saying I have not seen them myself.


----------



## P Smith

So, what you can tell about "No one reported that his Sling got version 0026" ?


----------



## [email protected] Network

I will be sure to look for what version the next one is running. One thing I did see was that apparently another user reported that the logo was not "glowing" like it should. If it is not, I wanted to try to confirm it being a USB port issue on the receiver itself. It should glow when it gets power per the directions, not once its installed. This may be an oversight in the directions, but that is what it says. Could those of you with the issue where the logo is not glowing and it is not showing as connected, plug the Sling Adapter into any USB jack, on the front of the receiver, a computer, a modular cell phone charger (some chargers have a USB connection at the outlet) and see if the light turns on then? If it does, that confirms bad USB. If it does not, that means we can move to something different. USB devices use the same "pins" for power on all devices.


----------



## Angel9096

Hi Tony,

I was wondering if maybe you had a solution to my problem. I purchased a Sling Adapter on 12/02/10 as a Christmas gift. We did not install it until 12/25/10 and I have not been able to get it to work. There is an open ticket number for the technicians to resolve the problem but no one has ever gotten back to me.
The Sling Adapter says that it is ready when it is plugged in on the front and on the back of our 722. It even says ready on the status. One time when I called a technician said that one of her coworkers had handled a similar issue and it was a problem with the DRA account. Another technician told me that I did not have a steady signal even though my broadband connection always said that it was connected.
Do you know of any solutions to this? I'm now past the 30 days and this thing has not worked since I took it out of the box


----------



## [email protected] Network

I would be happy to look into it. If it is a DRA account issue, I would need a receiver number (PM) so I can check it. Menu-menu will bring it up (Receiver CAID, second line from the top). I have seen that be an issue, but it is usually not the account itself, but more so some sort of "glitch" on our end where the information does not get sent to the account right. We can fix issues like that pretty quick if that is what it is.


----------



## [email protected] Network

I forgot about the 5 posts to PM, you can put the receiver number in the thread and I can help you with it. Its not really privy information, as nothing can really be done with it by itself. But, if you do feel more comfortable with PMing the information, you can post the 5 times required and PM it to me.


----------



## Jerry56

Tony- Is there anything you can do to get my sling adapter working? I have called twice and I am told they will fill out a TSR and I should be working in 24-72 hours. The next day it will start working and work for about a day then back to no red light on the logo. The longest it has worked has been 3 days. When it is not working the adapter status shows booting all the time. Could this be a receiver issue?


----------



## Angel9096

[email protected] Network said:


> I would be happy to look into it. If it is a DRA account issue, I would need a receiver number (PM) so I can check it. Menu-menu will bring it up (Receiver CAID, second line from the top). I have seen that be an issue, but it is usually not the account itself, but more so some sort of "glitch" on our end where the information does not get sent to the account right. We can fix issues like that pretty quick if that is what it is.


The system actually won't let me send you a PM because I do not have 5 posts yet. Can you possibly PM me?


----------



## James Long

[email protected] Network said:


> I forgot about the 5 posts to PM, you can put the receiver number in the thread and I can help you with it. Its not really privy information, as nothing can really be done with it by itself. But, if you do feel more comfortable with PMing the information, you can post the 5 times required and PM it to me.


PLEASE do not make five posts to work around the no PMs for newbees rule. There is a good chance we'll close the account for spamming, as many spammers do that to work around the rules.

If anyone with less than five posts is uncomfortable posting a receiver ID in a public thread it can also be forwarded via a moderator (any moderator). Moderators can receive PMs from anyone and we're willing to help.


----------



## andrew40

EXACT same issue as the original poster...never got a red light when I hooked the adapter up but did get the confirmation on screen. 2 tech chats later and countless reboots of everything and I still don't even get an option to watch tv on my laptop. On the iphone, at least, it gives me the option but then tries to 'activate' the receiver before I get a black screen and the 'Invalid FinderID' message. 

Tony, could I send you my receiver info as well? I'll forward it a moderator and ask if they wouldn't mind sending it on. Thanks in advance!


----------



## SaltiDawg

James Long said:


> ...
> 
> If anyone with less than five posts is uncomfortable posting a receiver ID in a public thread it can also be forwarded via a moderator (any moderator). Moderators can receive PMs from anyone and we're willing to help.


James,

This begs the question about the person receiving the data. It has been frequently said, and I have been told personally, that Dish rank and file employees do not read nor respond to on-line forums.

Recently there have been a few persons that are at least saying they are Dish employees posting on forums. Is this a change in Dish policy? Do they speak for Dish?

PS I have no reason to believe that they are not Dish employees, just surprised they do state so.


----------



## James Long

SaltiDawg said:


> This begs the question about the person receiving the data. It has been frequently said, and I have been told personally, that Dish rank and file employees do not read nor respond to on-line forums.
> 
> Recently there have been a few persons that are at least saying they are Dish employees posting on forums. Is this a change in Dish policy? Do they speak for Dish?
> 
> PS I have no reason to believe that they are not Dish employees, just surprised they do state so.


Policies change. Apparently DISH has decided to take the Internet more seriously and openly participate. That being said, I don't speak for DISH and don't know who is or is not allowed to post using DISH Network in their name. We have verified that these are DISH Network employees.

There is a history of DISH's involvement in the support forums here at DBS Talk going back many years. Normally that involvement was handled through moderators. I wouldn't expect involvement on pricing issues and policies. As a support forum we're here to talk about the products, not the participants so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## SaltiDawg

James Long said:


> ...We have verified that these are DISH Network employees. ...


Thank you for the reply, Mr. Long.

I certainly meant no disrespect to those Dish employees posting here.


----------



## James Long

[email protected] Network said:


> I forgot about the 5 posts to PM ...


One more note from the staff ...
The post limit has now been removed for PMing Internet Response Team members like Tony ... PM a mod if there are any problems getting a PM to an Internet Response Team member.


----------



## pgbb60173

Hello,
I have the same problem as other posters. My sling adapter is recogonized by my VIP 722 but no light comes on. It took 2 days for my online account to find the adapter and the watch live option to appear. I get the updating systems error (7) on all computers( I have tried 5 on 3 different networks). I get invalid finderid on my ipad and iphone. I have full dvr control function from my computer and phone just no video. I am using your wireless adapter now but at first hardwired the DVR. I have talked with service 3 times with no luck. When I plug in the unit to another usb power source the light never comes on. Not sure where to go next?


----------



## Jerry56

I am still having the same problem. Longest mine has worked is 3 days. I call and they say they are going to send TSR. They say to allow 24 to 72 hours for an update. The next day it will work for part of a da and then quits. Mine hasn't worked since last Tuesday. No red light. When the red light is on it works flawlessly. Oh well, I guess I can use it as a paperweight.


----------



## andrew40

I've never seen a red light! During my first tech chat they told me turn it over and find the 'little button' and push it...of course there is no little button or switch of any kind on the thing. The status in the system info has said 'updating' since I plugged it in 2 days ago.


----------



## [email protected] Network

James Long said:


> One more note from the staff ...
> The post limit has now been removed for PMing Internet Response Team members like Tony ... PM a mod if there are any problems getting a PM to an Internet Response Team member.


Thank you very much for this. You guys have been wonderful in allowing us to assist here, and I wanted to mention that I was sorry for any confusion in my message to post 5 times. I certainly was not trying to imply that anyone should randomly post nonsense, as it does not benefit anyone involved in getting an issue resolved.

To the issue at hand, I will say that apparently power supply to the adapter may be a cause for concern. Has anyone tried to use a different USB cable then the one supplied with the Sling adapter?


----------



## Jerry56

I have. It makes no difference. I tried plugging into a USB on my computer. No red light. As in a earlier post, the longest mine has worked was 3 days.


----------



## [email protected] Network

Jerry56 said:


> I have. It makes no difference. I tried plugging into a USB on my computer. No red light. As in a earlier post, the longest mine has worked was 3 days.


Then it is entirely possible that the directions are unclear and that it only powers the logo when it is connected and can actually reach the internet. You mentioned it worked for 3 days at one point and that was the longest it worked ever. I would assume that it is possible your issue is somehow related to bshaf's issue posted earlier in the thread. Have you tried the solution she posted prior?


----------



## [email protected] Network

Here is a solution to the Sling Adapter not working that worked for me just tonight via a phone conversation. Follow these steps regardless of what you have tried in the past. Make sure to follow these steps in order (as deviation may affect outcome). First off, make sure you can access your account at our website. Then make sure you have the Sling Adapter and not the SlingLink (we have seen it be an issue with misunderstanding the functions). The SlingLink is a black box that plugs into a power outlet and has an Ethernet jack on it. The Sling Adapter has a USB connection ONLY, and will look kind of like a waffle. Disconnect the Sling Adapter's USB cord from the receiver. Make sure your network connection (Ethernet or Wi-fi) is secure, and then reset your broadband connection (Menu-6-1-8-1 on 722k, then select "Reset Connection"/Menu-6-1-9-1 on 722, then "Reset Connection"). Select "Done" to exit the Network Setup screen only, as you will want to remain on the Broadband Setup screen. Reconnect your Sling Adapter's USB cord to the receiver. Now press 2 for Nickname Setup. Give your receiver a nickname and then select done. Once all that is done, select Web Activation and follow any prompts it may give you. Then press the 0 button until all menus are exited, or just press the View Live TV button. Verify the Sling Logo is illuminated and then check to see if you can access DISH Remote Access and the Watch TV option at the our website. If these steps resolves the issue, enjoy the new features! 


If these steps only resolve the issue only for a few days, you may try to reset connection again, and then verify network settings specific to your router/modem regarding DHCP and IP lease times. If this does not do anything to fix the issue, you may want to start looking at your network's settings and the router's firewall (refer to bshaf's solution posted back in this thread). See if your network is doing something similar, and can be fixed using bshaf's steps. Hopefully between all this you will be able to enjoy the Sling Adapter. Post here if it does or doesn't resolve the issue, as I will be watching this thread and may be able to get you functional.

I will be sure to forward any other issues that cannot be resolved via these steps and any direct troubleshooting to the appropriate parties to handle.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I would be curious too... just throwing this out there... to know how people with problems are connected to the internet.

1. Ethernet directly to the receiver
2. Built-in HomePlug through the power outlet
3. Wifi USB adapter in a receiver's USB port

I throw this out there because... I have seen issues sometimes with one method or the other. There have been times, for example, where my ethernet connection would drop and not come back for several days... but if I switched over to HomePlug OR the WiFi adapter I would be fine again.

Understanding it might not always be convenient to switch your connections around... I'd be curious to know if, for example, your Sling Adapter doesn't work when you are using Ethernet BUT you switch to HomePlug or WiFi and it starts working.

Specifically with my 722 (also with my 922 but that doesn't apply to this thread) I have seen times when for whatever reason the receiver would refuse to properly connect via one method but would connect via another.


----------



## [email protected] Network

This may be related to the DHCP leasing, as each transition between connections would possibly require a reset on the connection. Am I wrong on that?


----------



## P Smith

You guys should really invest your time into sniffing your Ethernet traffic... without the factual knowledge of particular setup you'll be swamped by myriad of variants.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

[email protected] Network said:


> This may be related to the DHCP leasing, as each transition between connections would possibly require a reset on the connection. Am I wrong on that?


At least partially, but I don't think it is the whole story.

While partially tangent to this thread... I have seen issues with my 922 where the receiver will indicate it is connected to the internet and will pass the tests... but will not be visible from Dish Remote Access or from a Dish CSR/TSR.

I'm pretty sure my 622 and 722 have done similar things, though I don't use them nearly as much as I do my 922.

In some cases the problem was fixed by resetting the connection... other cases I had to logout and login again to the Dish Web site... sometimes the problem wouldn't go away even after pulling the power cord BUT would fix after the nightly update. And still other times wouldn't fix at all, until I went and changed from say ethernet to HomePlug or Homeplug to Wifi.

I have tried to help in diagnosing this particular connectivity issue and I've concluded that sometimes the receiver "lies" about being connected when it really isn't OR lies about being non-connected when it really is... and then that mucks up the ability to reset the connection. Still not sure if it is a hardware or firmware issue... and sometimes I can go a month or more without problems so it has been very hard to reproduce for me.

Anyway.. I just thought I'd introduce that concept to this thread in case some/any of the Sling Adapter issues on the 722/722K might be related to the general internet connectivity issues I have experienced myself.


----------



## andrew40

"Stewart Vernon" said:


> At least partially, but I don't think it is the whole story.
> 
> While partially tangent to this thread... I have seen issues with my 922 where the receiver will indicate it is connected to the internet and will pass the tests... but will not be visible from Dish Remote Access or from a Dish CSR/TSR.
> 
> I'm pretty sure my 622 and 722 have done similar things, though I don't use them nearly as much as I do my 922.
> 
> In some cases the problem was fixed by resetting the connection... other cases I had to logout and login again to the Dish Web site... sometimes the problem wouldn't go away even after pulling the power cord BUT would fix after the nightly update. And still other times wouldn't fix at all, until I went and changed from say ethernet to HomePlug or Homeplug to Wifi.
> 
> I have tried to help in diagnosing this particular connectivity issue and I've concluded that sometimes the receiver "lies" about being connected when it really isn't OR lies about being non-connected when it really is... and then that mucks up the ability to reset the connection. Still not sure if it is a hardware or firmware issue... and sometimes I can go a month or more without problems so it has been very hard to reproduce for me.
> 
> Anyway.. I just thought I'd introduce that concept to this thread in case some/any of the Sling Adapter issues on the 722/722K might be related to the general internet connectivity issues I have experienced myself.


Tony, I've used HomePlug since I got my receiver and never noticed any connectivity issued. When I got the sling adapter I went and checked the broadband status and also did a reset but the adapter remains a paperweight at this point.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

andrew40 said:


> Tony, I've used HomePlug since I got my receiver and never noticed any connectivity issued. When I got the sling adapter I went and checked the broadband status and also did a reset but the adapter remains a paperweight at this point.


I'm not Tony... but have you (or can you) try using ethernet for your internet connection? OR the WiFi USB adapter?

Like I said in my somewhat lengthy post... I have seen scenarios with my own receivers where the receiver will indicate that it has a broadband connection and some services might appear to work... but it isn't fully connected proper like it should be.

I've had to sometimes cycle to a different internet connection (ethernet, homeplug, wifi) to get full operation back.


----------



## andrew40

Stewart Vernon said:


> I'm not Tony... but have you (or can you) try using ethernet for your internet connection? OR the WiFi USB adapter?
> 
> Like I said in my somewhat lengthy post... I have seen scenarios with my own receivers where the receiver will indicate that it has a broadband connection and some services might appear to work... but it isn't fully connected proper like it should be.
> 
> I've had to sometimes cycle to a different internet connection (ethernet, homeplug, wifi) to get full operation back.


Hey Stewart, thanks for the suggestions. Unfortunately, I don't have a WiFi USB adapter and don't have a good way to use ethernet from the bedroom (where the receiver is used).

I'll go to tech support again, but I'm not going to go through multiple hardware swaps (about a month or so ago, I had to go through about 4 722k receivers that kept freezing for no apparent reason plus two service calls) and now that I have a 'good' one, I'm not ready to give it up! If tech support can't help me get the sling adapter up and running, I'm sending it back!


----------



## andrew40

Quick update...the red light has appeared! I tried something thanks to Stewarts suggestions and took an ethernet chord and connected it to a HomePlug outlet rather then plugging the receiver directly into an outlet to get the connection. Well, that at least got me to the point of finally at least seeing an option on my laptop to watch online, but now I'm getting this: "Your Slingbox has been disconnected because of a poor network connection (43). Please try connecting again." So, any thoughts on how to get a better connection?? I guess I can get a WiFi USB adapter to see if that helps?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

andrew40 said:


> Quick update...the red light has appeared! I tried something thanks to Stewarts suggestions and took an ethernet chord and connected it to a HomePlug outlet rather then plugging the receiver directly into an outlet to get the connection. Well, that at least got me to the point of finally at least seeing an option on my laptop to watch online, but now I'm getting this: "Your Slingbox has been disconnected because of a poor network connection (43). Please try connecting again." So, any thoughts on how to get a better connection?? I guess I can get a WiFi USB adapter to see if that helps?


Progress is good...

What kind of internet connection do you have? I have ~16mbps down and 1.5 mbps up... and honestly while that is great for SD slinging, some of the HD slinging varies in quality for me.

Your upload speed is the bottleneck... I assume (though maybe that's a bad assumption) that you are trying to Sling from the Dish Web site, right?


----------



## [email protected] Network

So it sounds to me like the issue with the Sling logo not lighting up may be an issue with the adapter not sensing a proper broadband connection and not something with power (vague directions on our part). Change is always good, so the fact that changing the way the receiver connects to broadband has assisted somewhat (big thanks to Stewart for mentioning it) is excellent! That eliminates bad USB cables, jacks, and adapters in one fail swoop, as the issue with the Logo has been solved. Now it comes down to network specifics and "fine-tuning" it seems like. I think that makes the whole issue more difficult to solve with one particular set of troubleshooting steps because, as someone else mentioned earlier in the thread, there are so many variances on each and every network.


----------



## andrew40

Stewart Vernon said:


> Progress is good...
> 
> What kind of internet connection do you have? I have ~16mbps down and 1.5 mbps up... and honestly while that is great for SD slinging, some of the HD slinging varies in quality for me.
> 
> Your upload speed is the bottleneck... I assume (though maybe that's a bad assumption) that you are trying to Sling from the Dish Web site, right?


We've got DSL through AT&T...as far as the actualy speeds go...I don't have a clue! Of course, AT&T will tell you one thing and what it really does is something else!  But yeahm I'm trying to Sling from the Dish web site and through my iphone (via the Dish Remote app).


----------



## Stewart Vernon

andrew40 said:


> We've got DSL through AT&T...as far as the actualy speeds go...I don't have a clue! Of course, AT&T will tell you one thing and what it really does is something else!  But yeahm I'm trying to Sling from the Dish web site and through my iphone (via the Dish Remote app).


There are different flavors of DSL from AT&T... and I think their fastest upload is still 512kbps max. IF you have one of the lower DSL tiers it could be 384kbps or slower upload bandwidth... and that could very well be the problem you are now having.

If you can't find your info on what package/speed you subscribe too... Try a Web site like speedtest.net to run a speedtest and see what you get for upload speed in particular.


----------



## mdavej

I have AT&T DSL with 512k up. I can only sling the lowest quality. HD is impossible.


----------



## [email protected] Network

I just wanted to point at that 150 kbps is the minimum speed for SD, and that 3Mbps is the minimum for HD. 512kbps may be good when nothing else is happening ***for SD***, but goes very quickly if anything else is using the connection such as a game console etc, and HD will be impossible.

This leads me to a thought and it is crazy at best. If you happen to be on an HD channel when trying to connect your sling adapter, I wonder if it cannot work due to that bandwidth minimum. Then maybe on an SD it would? Really a dumb thought I guess, but somehow in my mind it makes sense.

If its not clear, and someone gets where I am going with this, a little help would be nice. Sometimes I only have a thought that is only understandable to me.


----------



## [email protected] Network

[email protected] Network said:


> I just wanted to point at that 150 kbps is the minimum speed for SD, and that 3Mbps is the minimum for HD. 512kbps may be good when nothing else is happening ***for SD***, but goes very quickly if anything else is using the connection such as a game console etc, and HD will be impossible.
> 
> This leads me to a thought and it is crazy at best. If you happen to be on an HD channel when trying to connect your sling adapter, I wonder if it cannot work due to that bandwidth minimum. Then maybe on an SD it would? Really a dumb thought I guess, but somehow in my mind it makes sense.
> 
> If its not clear, and someone gets where I am going with this, a little help would be nice. Sometimes I only have a thought that is only understandable to me.


To clarify this, an experiment would be in order. To any of you that cannot use the Sling Adapter for whatever reason (i.e error message on DRA or no logo lit) you can try this. Change both TV's to an SD channel (as I am not sure which it tests when connected) and then plug in the Sling Adapter. If you get the red logo and are able to access it online, this would definitely suggest a bandwidth limitation and that can be dealt with accordingly. I know it defeats the purpose of an HD receiver, but you only need to have the SD channel on for the length of the experiment.


----------



## andrew40

Hey guys, red lights been on for about 24 hours now! I was even able to watch some things on the laptop from another room in the house last night - both live TV and DVR events. Watched part of a show I recorded over the weekend in HD and it looked great. I could also watch some things on my iphone. So that's the good news...

To test whether anything would work away from home, I drove to a gas station about 1/2 mile from home this morning before work. Good 3g signal (or maybe not?)...went through trying to load up a live show...got through all the initializing, authenticating stuff and eventually to nothing but a black screen - no sound or video. I suspect that AT&T's can be blamed for this which doesnt leave me with much hope i'll ever be watching anything away from home on the iphone. Anyway, just before I jumped on here, I tried to watch a live show on the laptop and it went through the same thing as the iphone had done this morning...everything appeared to be loading fine, but I've got nothing but a black screen! 

Oh Stewart...to answer your earlier question...we signed up for the fastest DSL they offer...and it may be that thats not enough either! ugh


----------



## Jerry56

Tried putting both TV1 and 2 on SD channels. No change. I bypassed my router and plugged straight into the modem. Reset connection, did hard reset on receiver. No change. I still own a paperweight.


----------



## duck0872

same here, tuned both to sd channels, reset connections, no change. mine's still a paperweight too. No matter what I've done the DVR is online but when I go into system info page 2 it says Sling Adapter Status: None


----------



## Jerry56

Mine says booting all the time.


----------



## pgbb60173

I have tried all the steps with no luck. I have full DVR function but no video. My sling adapter status is also none. I am going to place my forth call to service today.


----------



## P Smith

pgbb60173 said:


> I have tried all the steps with no luck. I have full DVR function but no video. My sling adapter status is also none. I am going to place my forth call to service today.


TonyT, what is your suggestion for the case ?


----------



## tpbrady

After several days of trying to resolve the issue of inconsistent performance of a SlingAdapter and 922 through DISH Remote Access, I think I may have resolved the issue or at least found a work around to the "Disconnected due to a poor network connection." I loaded up FireFox 3.6 with its DISH Remote Access plugin and it seems to work reliably when IE8 will not work at all and returns the error poor network connection error. I will keep trying it over the next few days, but it sure seems there is something wrong with the IE8 plugin and that was the source of my problem. Related to that, the AVG Firewall also seemed to be contributing to it, but it wasn't the sole reason IE8 didn't work.


----------



## duck0872

I finally have a working slingbox. Apparently there actually was a problem with our receiver. Got a replacement, plugged it all in and the sling started working immediately. Finally, I was just about at the end of the rope and ready to just send it back and forget it.


----------



## [email protected] Network

I am really glad to hear that it is now working for both of you. I do apologize to both of you for the time you had to put in discovering where the issue was, but hopefully there will be no further issues. BTW, could either of you post which version of Sling you have? I wanted to see if you were running the 0026, as I know there was some question as to spooling.


----------



## [email protected] Network

pgbb60173 said:


> I have tried all the steps with no luck. I have full DVR function but no video. My sling adapter status is also none. I am going to place my forth call to service today.


Sounds to me like there may be an issue similar to Duck's where the USB port was non-operational. If you have not made the call to service today, I can handle this for you and get you another receiver. Feel free to PM me the receiver number and I can get you rolling rather then having you go through the phone.



Jerry56 said:


> Mine says booting all the time.


That seems different. Mind sending me a receiver number?


----------



## andrew40

Another day and I still have a red light! I've noticed that when trying to watch online - at least the first attempt - I get a message saying theres a problem with the network and to try again later. I've started switching to my other receiver and then back to the sling receiver and it seems to be fine then. Just a tip for anyone that may run across this. And, for whatever reason, I was able to watch TV on the iphone today...I was nowhere near home and it worked fine too. Fingers cross it continues!

One last thing I've come across...appears that if you are recording something at the same time you try and watch from the phone, it might interrupt the recording w/out warning. Happened to me yesterday...I tried to get a connection mid-afternoon and when we got home, something my wife had been recording at that same time was in two parts. On the flip side, I DID get a warning tonight when I was watching on the laptop and something was recording...it gave me the option to stop recording and switch to the other show. Just a heads up


----------



## P Smith

andrew40 said:


> Another day and I still have a red light! I've noticed that when trying to watch online - at least the first attempt - I get a message saying theres a problem with the network and to try again later. I've started switching to my other receiver and then back to the sling receiver and it seems to be fine then. Just a tip for anyone that may run across this. And, for whatever reason, I was able to watch TV on the iphone today...I was nowhere near home and it worked fine too. Fingers cross it continues!
> 
> One last thing I've come across...appears that if you are recording something at the same time you try and watch from the phone, it might interrupt the recording w/out warning. Happened to me yesterday...I tried to get a connection mid-afternoon and when we got home, something my wife had been recording at that same time was in two parts. On the flip side, I DID get a warning tonight when I was watching on the laptop and something was recording...it gave me the option to stop recording and switch to the other show. Just a heads up


There was a question to anyone who is using the Sling Adapter - what FW version it's running ?


----------



## andrew40

If someone can point me to where I can get the FW version I'll post it


----------



## P Smith

[see an answer below]


----------



## andrew40

Forgive my ineptitude but I'm not seeing a firmware version in the counters. And This may not be what you're looking for but under system info it's showing the sling adapter version as AAAYCAAL


----------



## P Smith

Sorry, didn't catch it from all posts dedicated the problem ... actually you are the first who clearly stated where the SW seen. Thanks.

[Cue tone to TonyT from dish - no one reported about v 0026 !!! ]


----------



## Jerry56

Where do I find the firmware version?


----------



## P Smith

andrew40 said:


> Forgive my ineptitude but I'm not seeing a firmware version in the counters. And This may not be what you're looking for but *under system info it's showing the sling adapter version* as AAAYCAAL


here


----------



## andrew40

and after you get to system infor you have to click "next" then scroll down a bit on that page. You should also see 'sling adapter status' on the line before the version. 

i have noticed that watching on the phone is a bit tricky as it will want to revert back to the last channel (or DVR event) I was watching rather than what i select. logging off and back in (need to also try changing receivers) seems to help and eventually it will kick over to what I'm looking for.


----------



## Jerry56

Mine says sling adapter version: AAAYAAAL

Sling adapter status: booting

No red light


----------



## andrew40

Jerry56 said:


> Mine says sling adapter version: AAAYAAAL
> 
> Sling adapter status: booting
> 
> No red light


Before it finally started working, mine looked like this:

Sling Adapter Status: Updating
Sling Adapter Version: AAAYZZZZ

I won't pretent to have a clue as to what the difference between what mine _was_ showing and what yours _is_ showing means, but I can tell you the two things I did:
-sent Tony my Receiver ID (not sure if he was able to do anything), and
-switched the internet connection to the receiver around as I mentioned in an earlier post (and suggested by someone else).

I don't know if one, both or neither impacted the adapter starting to work, but its been going solid for about a week now (except on the phone when it still won't play what I select, but rather the last watched channel...which its been stuck on for about 3 days now). Anyway, I doubt that's much help at all, but this is about as technical as I can get!


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Just for fun... and of relation to this thread...

I had my 922 on Wifi, but I don't have a hub yet so I had to unplug that to plug-in my EHD to archive some stuff... so I went back to ethernet.

While on ethernet, I sometimes lose internet... Maybe once a day I'll notice no internet connection and I'll have to reset it.

I never had to reset when I was using the Wifi adapter.

I have had similar experiences with my 722 and needing to change between ethernet and homeplug or vice-versa.

Something screwy is going on... and I suspect it to be firmware rather than hardware... where the built-in homeplug and ethernet are interfering with each other and prevent the receiver from properly connecting.

Switching from one to the other seems to temporarily fix the problem... but the only permanent fix I've seen so far has been using the Wifi adapter.

I would not at all be surprised to find that this is at least part of the Sling adapter connection issues.


----------



## trmpt4him

I am a new dish customer. Just got installed today. I plugged the sling adapter into the port and receiver recognized the adapter. No light on to show it was working though. I went into network setup to check and no ip address is listed. I am using a powerline adapter that works fine with my xbox 360. I even tried plugging straight into cable modem upstairs instead of through wifi router and still no luck. the light on back of box is flashing and I have even changed the cat 5 cables around just incase it was bad. I have tried reseting the adapter and turning off the box and turning it back on as well as disabling the firewall in the wifi router. however i can't do anything like that in cable modem. Any ideas as to what I could try next. I hit menu twice and my bootstrap version is 1832rmrd whatever that means  Under testing connection is says Broadband connection FAILURE.


----------



## [email protected] Network

andrew40 said:


> -sent Tony my Receiver ID (not sure if he was able to do anything), and
> -switched the internet connection to the receiver around as I mentioned in an earlier post (and suggested by someone else).


I didn't really do much except add the Sling Adapter tag to the account (some people swear that it is required for proper operation, but I think it is just to notify a CSR you have one). I also changed position of the receiver on the account (which has allowed them to show up on the equipment tag online) but I really don't think that was your issue. I think the cable change is where it got fixed, suggested by Stewart.



andrew40 said:


> I don't know if one, both or neither impacted the adapter starting to work, but its been going solid for about a week now (except on the phone when it still won't play what I select, but rather the last watched channel...which its been stuck on for about 3 days now).


This seems to be a common issue. I know the Sling Adapter "confiscates" the feed to TV2 and should make TV2 display the screen saver. Does it do that, or do they both operate at the same time? Another silly question, but one I wanted to ask... When accessing DRA, is there anything scheduled to record on TV2 at the same time?


----------



## [email protected] Network

trmpt4him said:


> I am a new dish customer. Just got installed today. I plugged the sling adapter into the port and receiver recognized the adapter. No light on to show it was working though. I went into network setup to check and no ip address is listed. I am using a powerline adapter that works fine with my xbox 360. I even tried plugging straight into cable modem upstairs instead of through wifi router and still no luck. the light on back of box is flashing and I have even changed the cat 5 cables around just incase it was bad. I have tried reseting the adapter and turning off the box and turning it back on as well as disabling the firewall in the wifi router. however i can't do anything like that in cable modem. Any ideas as to what I could try next. I hit menu twice and my bootstrap version is 1832rmrd whatever that means  Under testing connection is says Broadband connection FAILURE.


I think that is your answer right there. For whatever reason the receiver is not connecting, and it may be something to do with connection here. Did you go through the steps of web activation yet? The directions are very vague and suggest the logo lights up as soon as there is power. I have noticed the broadband connectivity seems to mitigate whether or not the Sling logo lights up and the unit actually works, as many people have posted throughout the thread. The broadband menu gives you the steps in order. Try that and get back to us. Stick with the power line adapter because if the XBOX can connect and go LIVE the receiver should be able to as well.

Post here if you get it working or not and we can suggest some other things. You can also PM me a receiver number and I can check to make sure it shows on the equipment tag on your online account. You mentioned just being installed. Have you gone to dishnetwork.com and created an online account?


----------



## Jerry56

One thing I noticed when I went into DRA under the receiver tab was this: L672RJQD-N 41
BOOTING 

There was no option to watch TV on the web. There was a green light on the left side of the screen that is green meaning that the receiver is online. I tried hooking directly to the dsl modem and there is no difference.

Any thoughts?


----------



## djrobd

I am having Sling Adapter issues as well. I have attached my sling adapter to the rear USB port of my receiver, the red light came on and everything seems like it should be working. I can connect to dish remote access, it has the watch live tv option but when I click on it the feed is just a black screen with no audio. The TV shows that it is connected to the Sling Adapter because it switches from single user mode to dual user mode with the Sling logo displayed in the on screen display. Also, the red light does blink when I attempt to stream.


----------



## Jerry56

When I try to access via my laptop and DRA, I don't get the option to watch live TV. When I try to access on my IPod, I know my Internet connection is working because when I select watch on IPhone, the blue TV light comes on the receiver comes on. If the red light on the sling adapter is on, it works flawlessly. If the red light is not on, I get a black screen that says unable to connect. As long as the red light is not on, it will not work. If I call customer service they say they are filling out a TSR and that I should get an update within 24 - 72 hours. The next day it will work, red light on, for about a day and then it quits. It hasn't worked for over about a week now.


----------



## mdavej

What browser are you using on your laptop? Chrome won't work without the IE extension.


----------



## andrew40

[email protected] Network said:


> I didn't really do much except add the Sling Adapter tag to the account (some people swear that it is required for proper operation, but I think it is just to notify a CSR you have one). I also changed position of the receiver on the account (which has allowed them to show up on the equipment tag online) but I really don't think that was your issue. I think the cable change is where it got fixed, suggested by Stewart.


Still, your help is much appreciated! As was Stewart's suggestions! Thanks to you both!



[email protected] Network said:


> This seems to be a common issue. I know the Sling Adapter "confiscates" the feed to TV2 and should make TV2 display the screen saver. Does it do that, or do they both operate at the same time? Another silly question, but one I wanted to ask... When accessing DRA, is there anything scheduled to record on TV2 at the same time?


I had some time during lunch today to tinker around w/ the phone - I wasn't at home so no access to the receiver or the TV. What I found though is that the problem appears to be accessing DVR events only. Live TV works...there is a slight delay in which the last channel watched will start, but then w/in a few seconds switches to the channel I selected. DVR events though...it doesnt want to switch over. To answer your question though...nothing scheduled to record that I know of. Not sure what you mean though about a screen saver on TV2? I don't have the receiver connected to any other TVs...just one...if that may answer the question?


----------



## andrew40

Jerry56 said:


> One thing I noticed when I went into DRA under the receiver tab was this: L672RJQD-N 41
> BOOTING
> 
> There was no option to watch TV on the web. There was a green light on the left side of the screen that is green meaning that the receiver is online. I tried hooking directly to the dsl modem and there is no difference.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Wow, Jerry your issues are almost identical to what I was getting, although I think as we saw before we were each getting a different status and sling adapter version. I know its been discussed quite a bit, but as Stewart mentioned, maybe the wifi adapter is the answer. At this point, its probably worth a shot...if you can.


----------



## trmpt4him

I took the powerline adapters upstairs and connected my computers to it and verified the powerline adapters were working. I then did a reset on the wifi router back to factory defaults. I also made sure that the router's nat was open. I then came back downstairs plugged in the powerline adapter and went into settings and did a connection reset in dish. and then I had a ip address and the light on the adapter came on. I also did a web connect and it gave me a code to enter online which I did. I can now watch the programs on my phone. Howere I have not had luck watching on mycomputer. I also have to do a connection reset several times a day as it seems to lock out the connection and gives me a error on my phone saying the steps needed to setup on my receiver box. After I do the connection reset it seems to work fine for a while. I also noticed that while I am watching a program that the sling adapter light starts to blink to let you know it is in use.


----------



## andrew40

Thought I'd share this...not sure if I was the only one having issues with watching DVR events on my iphone...

I've got a 722k (only hooked up to 1 TV) and until today couldn't get DVR events to play on the iphone at all. It works great once I switched to dual mode _*before*_ trying to watch anything, but since I was home, it wasn't an issue. After testing this for awhile this morning, here's what I *think* I've found (at the risk of stating the obvious), and of course none of this may be set in stone:

- If the receiver is in single mode, you can't watch DVR events at all on the iphone;
- If the receiver is in single mode, it looks like you can watch any live TV you want (though it might not work if someones already recording one channel and watching another - didn't test this yet); 
- If the receiver is in dual mode _*before*_ you login to Dish Remote Access, you can access DVR events without any problem;
- If the receiver is in dual mode, it looks like you can watch any live TV event without issue.

The problem with being in dual mode though all the time, is that the anyone wanting to watch TV on that receiver is limited to watching one channel and only being able to record the same channel they're watching (of course I think that's the same dilemma regardless of whether an iphone is being used or not when its in dual mode).

Anyway, there ya go for what its worth!


----------



## klang

andrew40 said:


> - If the receiver is in dual mode _*before*_ you login to Dish Remote Access, you can access DVR events without any problem;


Bingo! That works on my 722. First time I have gotten a DVR event to play on my iPhone.

It works on an iPad without having to do this.

It is not acceptable to me to leave the receiver in dual mode all the time but hopefully Dish can use this data to fix whatever is wrong.


----------



## andrew40

klang said:


> It works on an iPad without having to do this.
> 
> It is not acceptable to me to leave the receiver in dual mode all the time but hopefully Dish can use this data to fix whatever is wrong.


Totally agree. Tony, any ideas about this...if you're still monitoring this thread?

I wonder if I could use this to convince my wife its time for an iPad? "Honey, to really take advantage of my $100 sling adapter, I need the $700 iPad! Whattya say!??"


----------



## klang

andrew40 said:


> I wonder if I could use this to convince my wife its time for an iPad? "Honey, to really take advantage of my $100 sling adapter, I need the $700 iPad! Whattya say!??"


Just say it is for her. :grin:


----------



## [email protected] Network

andrew40 said:


> Tony, any ideas about this...if you're still monitoring this thread?


Always monitoring LOL. I think the destructions say the receiver must be in Dual Mode (as it takes over TV2) in order for the app to run correctly and the Sling Adapter to function correctly. I understand it may not be "convenient" but the mode should not change anything if the receiver is not connected to a second TV and you can operate it in DUAL MODE same as single (maybe a few menu options to get it 100%). The 922 Sling function works very similar to the adapter. Dual mode is required for Sling functions to work 100% the way they should. A common issue we ran into here was the "MODE REMINDER" message randomly via the app on both units. The app has a SAT button on Droid (hopefully on all).

I certainly agree though that two things should change here. Changing modes should be a menu option so that it can be changed without a trip to the box, and full menu integration should be allowed as well. I think the issue with doing that was that the phone may not be able to handle all that in the operating memory or app size would be huge using the phones memory. I haven't really checked to see if it will run on SD card, so bear with me. I will do that when I can see my phone.

BTW, if you can talk your wife into $700 for an adapter to work (after spending the $100 for the adapter) you, my friend, are a Jedi.


----------



## Eudemis

Hi Tony, I appreciate your response but I cannot send any PM's yet. I'm unable to get any online viewing when I click "watch on the web". I get the same error message that Duck did, "Our systems are being updated (7). Please wait a few minutes, then try again." Of course, nothing is resolved by waiting. I believe the problem might be updating related simply because so many people have resolved their problem by unpluging their sling device and then later reconnecting it. I haven't been able to get it to work at all yet for online viewing. Everything else seems to be working well. I also have a Vip 722k. If you have any suggestions please let me know. 
Tom


----------



## klang

[email protected] Network said:


> Always monitoring LOL. I think the destructions say the receiver must be in Dual Mode (as it takes over TV2) in order for the app to run correctly and the Sling Adapter to function correctly. I understand it may not be "convenient" but the mode should not change anything if the receiver is not connected to a second TV and you can operate it in DUAL MODE same as single (maybe a few menu options to get it 100%). The 922 Sling function works very similar to the adapter. Dual mode is required for Sling functions to work 100% the way they should. A common issue we ran into here was the "MODE REMINDER" message randomly via the app on both units. The app has a SAT button on Droid (hopefully on all).


I have the Quick Start Guide for the Sling Adapter in front of me and it does not say anywhere to manually put the receiver in dual mode.

The act of connecting to the Sling Adapter automatically changes the receiver to dual mode. After disconnecting the receiver reverts back to single mode if that is where it was.

The problem is the that only for the iPhone do we have to manually put the receiver in dual mode in order to view DVR content. Watching live TV works just fine.


----------



## LtMunst

[email protected] Network said:


> Changing modes should be a menu option so that it can be changed without a trip to the box


This has been on my wish list since the 942 days.


----------



## andrew40

klang said:


> Just say it is for her. :grin:


HAHA!! Funny you say that...I tried that 2 years ago at Christmas when I got _her_ a laptop! :lol:


----------



## andrew40

klang said:


> The act of connecting to the Sling Adapter automatically changes the receiver to dual mode. After disconnecting the receiver reverts back to single mode if that is where it was.


When I was toying around with this yesterday I checked that very thing. At least on mine, when I stopped playing whatever I was watching on my phone (only with DVR events after first manually changing the receiver to dual mode) then closed out of the Dish Remote Access app, my receiver remained in dual mode.



klang said:


> The problem is the that only for the iPhone do we have to manually put the receiver in dual mode in order to view DVR content. Watching live TV works just fine.


Exactly. It must be, as Tony described, an issue with the phone being able to handle it. Still frustrating though!


----------



## [email protected] Network

Not sure its the phone and I think I need to clarify something here. I got the instructions and the tech spec stuff from a class we attended where we heard about how the sling adapter worked. I guess I assumed too much. The sling adapter takes over TV2 and if in single mode there is no TV2. That being said, single mode plays like TV1 is using the second tuner as well (or at least it is seen that way by the app) and therefore there is not legitimate all-access control over the box. You are basically accessing it as PIP. When on TV1 and PIP is up, get the PIP to change to a DVR event without toggling what's on the main screen. The issue here is not the capability of the adapter, it is the capability of the box which has been that way since inception. The app, when the box is in single mode, is basically a remote to change the PIP channel.

I will say I was not aware of any "auto-change" function on the receiver and perhaps that may be a step in determining if the receiver sees the device or not. Attaching the adapter while in single mode, as you put it, should make it automatically drop out of single mode to dual. I did not see anything on this end about it doing that but hey, our instructions and yours are apparently different.

I do not think the Iphone has any limits to using this app at all, but I know that some problems are specific to that platform, just as some are specific to Android or Windows platform phones. I have been working on an account that can access the app through any other mobile device and get it on a PC but the app on the Iphone and Ipad (his two devices or the two I have access to) crashes after the point when it checks settings. Other accounts on the same device work fine. So right now on that platform, I am looking into a specific conflict between his account, the app, and those two devices. Talk about strange.


----------



## klang

[email protected] Network said:


> Not sure its the phone and I think I need to clarify something here. I got the instructions and the tech spec stuff from a class we attended where we heard about how the sling adapter worked. I guess I assumed too much. The sling adapter takes over TV2 and if in single mode there is no TV2. That being said, single mode plays like TV1 is using the second tuner as well (or at least it is seen that way by the app) and therefore there is not legitimate all-access control over the box (PIP stuff basically).
> 
> I will say I was not aware of any "auto-change" function on the receiver and perhaps that may be a step in determining if the receiver sees the device or not. Attaching the adapter while in single mode, as you put it, should make it automatically drop out of single mode to dual. I did not see anything on this end about it doing that but hey, our instructions and yours are apparently different.


Sorry, I'm not saying 'attaching the adapter' causes the change to dual mode. Using the adapter remotely, the receiver changes from single to dual on the fly. For instance:

My 722 is in single mode. 
I go to the Dish website and pull up the contents of that receiver.
If I chose 'Watch live TV' the receiver will switch to dual mode and the channel will start playing in my browser. 
I can also play a DVR event instead of 'Watch Live TV'.
When I stop the playback of either Live TV or the DVR event, the receiver changes back to single mode.

If I start out in dual mode, the receiver will remain in dual mode after slinging is complete.

The app on the iPad works exactly the same.

The app on the iPhone will do almost the same but just will not play back a DVR event. The receiver switches modes but doesn't play back the DVR event, it just shows whatever channel tuner 2 is tuned to.

Is that more clear?


----------



## [email protected] Network

Got it.. But not more clear. That is to say I understand the issue better, but now REALLY have no idea why its different. Maybe something in the way the networks connect (mobile phone 3G/4G versus Ipad maybe?). If the Iphone is on wi-fi on the same network does the receiver do the swap?


----------



## klang

[email protected] Network said:


> Got it.. But not more clear. That is to say I understand the issue better, but now REALLY have no idea why its different. Maybe something in the way the networks connect (mobile phone 3G/4G versus Ipad maybe?). If the Iphone is on wi-fi on the same network does the receiver do the swap?


There is a dedicated iPad app. Something subtle may be different?

My testing is with all these devices on my home network.


----------



## andrew40

"klang" said:


> There is a dedicated iPad app. Something subtle may be different?
> 
> My testing is with all these devices on my home network.


Same here...I was running off my wifi when I was testing things over the weekend, but I'm still seeing the same issues when using 3G. If I could only get my hands on an iPad I could test that as well!


----------



## nightfly85

I have the sling adapter on my 722. I access it via iPhone wifi/3G and wirelessly via laptop and wired via desktop.

I get the same behavior regardless...My 722 is by default in single mode; when using the sling adapter to view live TV or view DVR content, it switches to dual mode. When I stop watching live TV/DVR it switches back to single mode.

My older version of my iphone Dish app allows me to watch DVR and live TV. I also have a SQ/HQ option (HQ is higher quality and does provide a better picture). On my wife's phone, she has the latest app and she cannot play any DVR content - only live TV. When she goes to play some DVR content, it always just shows whatever channel was last on TV2 live.

When I first got the sling adapter, everything generally worked ok - there are/were some quirks...where for whatever reason the dish software couldn't "find" my 722. But after maybe a minute, it always could eventually "find" it.

Recently, though, that problem as gotten worse. Via iphone wifi/3g, laptop wifi, desktop wired - the dish software (via IE or Firefox or iphone app) can't find my 722 receiver. I can ping it from all devices and it is up; the receiver says it's connected, but the apps can't find it. 

After a bit, sometimes, something changes and the apps can find the receiver - they are happy. I use the sling adapter for a bit and then shut it down. If I go back in 15 minutes later the apps can't find the 722 again.

Frustrating. It may be related to the fact that dish doesn't think my receiver is registered as a week or two ago, I was getting prompted to register the receiver when I first loaded dish anywhere app on my PCs. Wen through the Web Activation process several times over a period of days and finally it stuck - but it has me thinking that my problems could be related to some Dish-side configuration issue.


----------



## nightfly85

andrew40 said:


> Thought I'd share this...not sure if I was the only one having issues with watching DVR events on my iphone...
> 
> I've got a 722k (only hooked up to 1 TV) and until today couldn't get DVR events to play on the iphone at all. It works great once I switched to dual mode _*before*_ trying to watch anything, but since I was home, it wasn't an issue. After testing this for awhile this morning, here's what I *think* I've found (at the risk of stating the obvious), and of course none of this may be set in stone:
> 
> - If the receiver is in single mode, you can't watch DVR events at all on the iphone;
> - If the receiver is in single mode, it looks like you can watch any live TV you want (though it might not work if someones already recording one channel and watching another - didn't test this yet);
> - If the receiver is in dual mode _*before*_ you login to Dish Remote Access, you can access DVR events without any problem;
> - If the receiver is in dual mode, it looks like you can watch any live TV event without issue.
> 
> The problem with being in dual mode though all the time, is that the anyone wanting to watch TV on that receiver is limited to watching one channel and only being able to record the same channel they're watching (of course I think that's the same dilemma regardless of whether an iphone is being used or not when its in dual mode).
> 
> Anyway, there ya go for what its worth!


This is clearly a DRA issue as the older version of the iPhone app that I run doesn't have this problem. V 2.2.49/1.0.11


----------



## [email protected] Network

klang said:


> There is a dedicated iPad app. Something subtle may be different?
> 
> My testing is with all these devices on my home network.


Itunes shows the app as all inclusive between Iphone, Ipad, and Ipod Touch. Version 2.2.71 It does say it requires iOS4.1 or later. Anyone not running that? Apparently it is common across all devices that if you do not sync them they will not download any updates. Perhaps those with the Iphone app not working could do that or verify the iOS. Same with the Ipad? Between the Iphones that are working I show version iOS4.2.1 (which is likely the most current, but I am not sure). Per research 4.3 is beta as of January 12th this year (not sure if limited release issue like Android 2.2 was on my phone during Beta). Is it possible you have that? I also found that the iOS is universal across all Apple mobile devices, but that of course is subject to the sources I found that information using.

This of course is not necessarily the cure for any of this, this is more curiosity on my part. If it is possible you have an older iOS that the app does not support or a new one in Beta, its possible a simple update will correct the fix. Again, theoretical and sheer curiosity at this point.



andrew40 said:


> The problem with being in dual mode though all the time, is that the anyone wanting to watch TV on that receiver is limited to watching one channel and only being able to record the same channel they're watching (of course I think that's the same dilemma regardless of whether an iphone is being used or not when its in dual mode).


This should not be the case at all. Enable Record Plus to TV2 (Menu- 8-5) and all should go fine. It works exactly the same as having the receiver in single mode, except of course that if there is a TV2 it is not doing the same thing as TV1.


----------



## SaltiDawg

[email protected] Network said:


> ...
> This should not be the case at all. Enable Record Plus to TV2 (Menu- 8-5) and all should go fine. It works exactly the same as having the receiver in single mode, except of course that if there is a TV2 it is not doing the same thing as TV1.


I mean this politely and with all due respect, but this is not correct.


----------



## [email protected] Network

SaltiDawg said:


> I mean this politely and with all due respect, but this is not correct.


Explain please. The issue is that he cannot change the receiver channel in dual mode when recording. If this option is enabled, a timer set AFTER this setting is changed will automatically default to TV2 (or whichever TV it is set for) and the opposite TV can change channels as normal (I guess I left this out as the explanation for how it works is on the setting page itself). Also, if recording the "remainder of an event" you can choose which location to record to in Dual mode.

He has been operating in single mode and switching to Dual Mode permanently has limited functionality at the TV when recording. This is a work around, but if you could explain how this is incorrect I would appreciate it. It would be easier if there is only one TV, and it could default to a particular TV all the time. Clarity on whether or not there is a second TV connected could be beneficial, but you could still do it this way and it operates as I described.


----------



## klang

[email protected] Network said:


> Itunes shows the app as all inclusive between Iphone, Ipad, and Ipod Touch. Version 2.2.71 It does say it requires iOS4.1 or later. Anyone not running that? Apparently it is common across all devices that if you do not sync them they will not download any updates. Perhaps those with the Iphone app not working could do that or verify the iOS. Same with the Ipad? Between the Iphones that are working I show version iOS4.2.1 (which is likely the most current, but I am not sure). Per research 4.3 is beta as of January 12th this year (not sure if limited release issue like Android 2.2 was on my phone during Beta). Is it possible you have that? I also found that the iOS is universal across all Apple mobile devices, but that of course is subject to the sources I found that information using.
> 
> This of course is not necessarily the cure for any of this, this is more curiosity on my part. If it is possible you have an older iOS that the app does not support or a new one in Beta, its possible a simple update will correct the fix. Again, theoretical and sheer curiosity at this point.
> 
> This should not be the case at all. Enable Record Plus to TV2 (Menu- 8-5) and all should go fine. It works exactly the same as having the receiver in single mode, except of course that if there is a TV2 it is not doing the same thing as TV1.


There are two apps, one called 'Dish Remote Access' which runs on any iOS device, currently version 2.2.71. There is also 'Dish Remote Access for iPad' at version 2.2.88

They do not behave the same.


----------



## [email protected] Network

Got it. I guess Ipad is a larger mobile device and can incorporate more features in a larger screen area, so it makes sense. I wonder if anyone here is trying to use the app from one on the incorrect device, or if maybe it still stems from iOS support. 

I have both Ipad, Ipod Touch, and Iphone at my disposal. In the meantime (less time then it took to write this post) we experimented. The Iphone current version took too long to verify so we deleted and then reinstalled the app (2.2.71). We immediately logged into known working test equipment (a VIP922 Slingloaded DVR) with the app. 

Here's where it gets tricky. When we originally logged in someone was already watching the feed (no idea who, but the TV2 light was lit) so we battled for control of the box, never getting a picture. I reset the receiver and we waited for it to reboot (hard disco'd the remote user). It rebooted in dual mode which was the last configuration it was working in prior to the reset, as expected. We logged in and got TV2 which was showing Clash of the Titans. We accessed DVR menu, got the list, and selected a recorded Road to Perdition. It went blank and started playing Clash of the Titans again. HAHA. So we logged out, changed the receiver to single mode (its necessary on the 922) and sure enough, we logged back in, TV2 light came on but now, after a short delay, we got recordings to play just fine. Sounds like it might be reverse on the 722/k but we will have to experiment on that tomorrow.


----------



## nightfly85

Well, I got my DRA to work for a while last night after going through the "unplug sling adapter, name receiver, activate" process last night.

But yet again, today, it simply can't find my 722.

Should have just bought an actual sling device - why does this whole process need to be tied to Dish? That's the flaw, it should just work between app and box - no dish needed.

Clearly my 722 is online - it says it is, "My Account" on dish says it is; When I rename it, the new name shows up immediately on "My Account" and via DRA; and I can always ping my 722; System Info says sling adapter is "online" or "ready" (don't remember).

This really really sucks.


----------



## andrew40

[email protected] Network said:


> This should not be the case at all. Enable Record Plus to TV2 (Menu- 8-5) and all should go fine. It works exactly the same as having the receiver in single mode, except of course that if there is a TV2 it is not doing the same thing as TV1.


Hey Tony, here's what I found..

Of course in single mode, the options are grayed out. I manually switched to dual mode, then enabled the recording preference to TV2. I then tried to record something and was unable to switch channels without having to stop the recording. The receiver is only being used with one TV.


----------



## andrew40

[email protected] Network said:


> Itunes shows the app as all inclusive between Iphone, Ipad, and Ipod Touch. Version 2.2.71 It does say it requires iOS4.1 or later. Anyone not running that? Apparently it is common across all devices that if you do not sync them they will not download any updates. Perhaps those with the Iphone app not working could do that or verify the iOS. Same with the Ipad? Between the Iphones that are working I show version iOS4.2.1 (which is likely the most current, but I am not sure). Per research 4.3 is beta as of January 12th this year (not sure if limited release issue like Android 2.2 was on my phone during Beta). Is it possible you have that? I also found that the iOS is universal across all Apple mobile devices, but that of course is subject to the sources I found that information using.


DRA version 2.2.71 is running on my iphone. the iphone itself is version 4.2.1.


----------



## [email protected] Network

andrew40 said:


> Hey Tony, here's what I found..
> 
> Of course in single mode, the options are grayed out. I manually switched to dual mode, then enabled the recording preference to TV2. I then tried to record something and was unable to switch channels without having to stop the recording. The receiver is only being used with one TV.


When you hit the record button (new recording) did you "change" the default TV? It gives the option when you hit record to move it from TV1 (default that is highlighted) to TV2 on the screen that says "Do you wish to record the remainder of this event?" I think that is the step that was missed, but if you changed it to TV2 and there were no other recordings scheduled for the same time, then the issue is with the receiver. If it was a preset timer prior to changing the record plus option, then it won't unless you reset the timer with the new default.


----------



## ledsrbetter

Hello, i myself have simular situation with my sling adaptor that has the Techs Boggled, i can View live TV from a work computer, i had a IT person log into the system using his Laptop and it works, my problem is i have the latest software using a Verizon Fios Router, have a direct data cable connected to Reciever to router and i'm unable to watch any TV from any of my own Computers but i can change what is being seen on TV via my Computer. Everytime i try to log on a get a message that does not pertain to anything: System being updated try again later (7), The Techs had me do all kinds of tests like unplugging box, router, etc..


----------



## [email protected] Network

Have you tried a different web browser on your PC. If you are using IE8, try using Firefox. If one computer can log in to your account fine, and another can't it is likely a setting either in the browser, or a handshake that's not happening. Someone else mentioned this earlier in the thread and a switch to Firefox and it was working that way. I dunno. Just a thought.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Tony,

One thing that I think Dish could do a better job of on this front... would be to publish on their Web site in a very obvious place exactly what operating systems, browsers, and versions are supported.

Through talks, I know that 64-bit browsers are not supported... nor are browsers currently in beta like Firefox 4... but it's still not clear to some users exactly which browsers and versions are supported... and I do believe at least a few of these inability to connect cases are the result of using a non-supported browser.


----------



## slickshoes

I received my sling adapter and so far so good on PC's and my htc EVO, but I can't seem to get HD quality without it skipping horribly. On Dish's site, it just says 3Mbps, doesn't indicate whether that is for download or upload. I've got a 10/1 cable connection at home. Any ideas?


----------



## mdavej

That's up and down. 1 won't cut it for HD.


----------



## P Smith

idea ? Look, your DVR is SENDING a/v stream, that means UP - so the 10/1 show you, the UP speed is 1 Mbps. Kapish ?


----------



## slickshoes

Ok P, it was answered right ahead of you...and I know my 1 is my upload, but thanks.


----------



## andrew40

[email protected] Network said:


> When you hit the record button (new recording) did you "change" the default TV? It gives the option when you hit record to move it from TV1 (default that is highlighted) to TV2 on the screen that says "Do you wish to record the remainder of this event?" I think that is the step that was missed, but if you changed it to TV2 and there were no other recordings scheduled for the same time, then the issue is with the receiver. If it was a preset timer prior to changing the record plus option, then it won't unless you reset the timer with the new default.


That got it! I remember seeing that the first time but just left it on the default setting which was TV1 and not really thinking about it. This time, I switched it to TV2 and it works as you described. And as you might expect, even when recording on TV2 I can still watch DVR events on my iphone, but not watch live tv - unless I want to either stop the recording or watch whichever channel is recording. Of course, all of this hinges on making sure you manually switch the receiver to dual mode (assuming at some point it was switched over to single mode).

Also, as you mentioned in another post, I don't even attempt to use IE anymore to login when I'm on the laptop. Firefox seems to work without a hitch.


----------



## nightfly85

I seemed to have fixed my intermittent 722 "being online" issues by downgrading my router fw to .68 from .92.

The router has an auto-update option, which I have since turned off but forgot that it upgraded the fw back in early Jan. I read elsewhere where someone was complaining about the current fw not consistently forwarding ports and such - so that gave me the idea.

So for others with intermittent "can't find receiver.." issues, try another router and/or fw and see what happens.


----------



## nightfly85

Some final observations:

DRA has now been working great since the my router fw downgrade - and I've learned a few things about the DRA functioning at the same time.

- DRA uses port 5102 to communicate with your receiver. It uses UPnP to tell your router to forward traffic on port 5102 from the internet to its IP. If you don't have a UPnP capable router or don't have it enabled, you'll need to use a static IP for your receiver and then forward port 5102 to that ip in your router setup.

- DRA is "always" remote in the sense that it is running from a remote server and using the forwarded 5102 port to communicate with your receiver. DRA is a "cloud" type app.

- If you are on the same network as your receiver, then when you start streaming video (dvr or live content) that traffic will stay local; otherwise, the content traffic is sent from your receiver to your remote location. In other words, only the content streaming is receiver to client. Everything else is client and receiver to DRA (or more literally, DRA to client, receiver to DRA).

This became apparent when my iPhone connected to a my local "guest" wifi - which doesn't have any local lan access - only internet. The iphone DRA loaded and worked fine until I went to stream content and then it just crashed. I realized my mistake, switched over to my normal wifi access and DRA on the iphone worked fine.


----------



## [email protected] Network

Stewart Vernon said:


> Tony,
> 
> One thing that I think Dish could do a better job of on this front... would be to publish on their Web site in a very obvious place exactly what operating systems, browsers, and versions are supported.
> 
> Through talks, I know that 64-bit browsers are not supported... nor are browsers currently in beta like Firefox 4... but it's still not clear to some users exactly which browsers and versions are supported... and I do believe at least a few of these inability to connect cases are the result of using a non-supported browser.


On the TV Anywhere page there is little tabs that talk about the VIP922 and the Sling Adapter. When selected, there is anther tab showing minimum requirements for both the VIP922 Slingloaded DVR and the Sling Adapter, including supported browsers ( http://www.dishnetwork.com/tveverywhere/vip922/requirements/default.aspx for the VIP922 and http://www.dishnetwork.com/tveverywhere/slingadapter/requirements/default.aspx for the Sling Adapter). It is not obvious though, and I think that is where the issue is. I won't lie, the page the CSR gets seems to be more detailed. In fact, I may just bite the bullet on it and post a new thread entitled "Minimum Requirements to a Successful Sling" here on DBSTalk and some other forums to get the information out to as many people as possible. I personally think it would clarify things more then the current page online.

For now, I am pretty sure that all current browsers are supported with the proper "allowed" plugins, regardless of whether it is a 32 or 64 bit browser. I use a 64bit browser at home (Windows 7, IE8) and a 32bit browser on my work computer (Windows XP Pro, IE8, in spite of the fact that it is a 64-bit processor) and have had no issues with the add-in on either platform. In fact, it is flawless in IE8 for me even with all the restrictions put in place by my works IT (blocked from streaming websites EXCEPT Sling). Firefox at work is another matter. It is the preferred browser for me here, but due to the restrictions on the computer I cannot load the add-in for it. I thought (and maybe I am wrong) I posted minimum information for the Sling Adapter and the VIP 922 Slingloaded DVR somewhere around here but if not, look for it soon on its own little thread as I mentioned before.

PS: NIGHTFLY85, so its working? Hooray! The information you provided in your post is EXACTLY what we needed on this thread. I am glad you found a solution (and relieved it was something related to the network, i.e. the router's FW).


----------



## nightfly85

[email protected] Network said:


> ...
> 
> PS: NIGHTFLY85, so its working? Hooray! The information you provided in your post is EXACTLY what we needed on this thread. I am glad you found a solution (and relieved it was something related to the network, i.e. the router's FW).


Yes, it's been great for 3 days now (since the fw downgrade). Using FireFox 3.6.13, IE8, and iPhone 2.2.49.

What made the issue difficult was that it would work fine for a while (after a router restart or re-config) but then go "dead" after a day or so. So there did not seem to be any direct cause and effect.

My router is a very popular model (WNDR3700 or WNDR3700AV) - so anyone running fw beyond .68 will have the issue! This was with UPnP or using the port forwarding feature manually. In either case, I was using a "reserved" (i.e. static) IP for my 722.

Frankly though, it would be nice to be able to get more diagnostic info from the Dish/Sling side. Had there been a way to confirm the required DRA to dish receiver connection was working/not working then that would have saved me a great deal of time. It's not enough that the dish receiver is "online" as that only proves the outbound connection is working.


----------



## [email protected] Network

nightfly85 said:


> Frankly though, it would be nice to be able to get more diagnostic info from the Dish/Sling side. Had there been a way to confirm the required DRA to dish receiver connection was working/not working then that would have saved me a great deal of time. It's not enough that the dish receiver is "online" as that only proves the outbound connection is working.


To be honest, I am hoping this happens. It would be nice if they would include a lot of things, like an actual speed for the connection and even just a limited connectivity message would be nice (like the built-in wireless NICs on a computer). "I see the network, but I can't do anything!"


----------



## klang

Update to the iPhone and iPad apps is available. The iPhone update seems to have resolved the problem playing back DVR events. Work fine now.

Thanks Dish! :up:


----------



## huskerroo

I discovered this forum / thread about the Sling Adapter. I have ViP 722 and purchased the Sling Adapter 6 weeks or so ago. I had cable modem service with 256k upload speed and could watch programming on the 'good' setting over the internet. I upgraded my internet service to 512k upload and have been unable to watch on the internet. I can watch the best/HD setting in my house with wifi.

I saw a network reset solution (page 3 in this thread, I think) and plan on doing that tonight but thought I would give a quick overview for any thoughts; especially on the watching over internet vs. in house. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] Network

*Requirements* *(NOTE:THESE ARE MINIMUM SPECS FOR BASIC OPERATION. AT THE MINIMUM DOES NOT GUARANTEE 100% ALL THE TIME FUNCTIONALITY)*
HD Content through DRA / dishonline.com 
Network Bandwidth of 3 Mbps or better 
PC 
Intel 2.4 GHz Core 2 Duo class processor or equivalent 
2 GB of RAM 
Video acceleration support desirable on graphics card 
Operating System: Windows XP, Windows Vista or Windows 7 
Browser: Internet Explorer 7 or later, Firefox 3.5 or later 
Mac 
Intel 2.4 GHz Core 2 Duo class processor or equivalent 
2 GB of RAM 
Operating System: Max OS X 10.5.7 or later 
Browser: Safari 4.0 or later, Firefox 3.5 or later 
SD Content through DRA / dishonline.com 
Network Bandwidth upload of 600 Kbps or better 
PC 
Intel Pentium 4 class processor or equivalent 
Operating System: Windows XP, Windows Vista or Windows 7 
Browser: Internet Explorer 7 or later, Firefox 3.5 or later 
256 MB RAM 
Mac 
Intel-based Mac 
2 GB of RAM 
Operating System: Max OS X 10.5.7 or later 
Browser: Safari 4.0 or later, Firefox 3.5 or later 
SD Content through Mobile Device 
DISH Remote Access mobile app installed on mobile device 
Network Bandwidth upload of 150 Kbps or better 
HD Content through Mobile Device 
DISH Remote Access mobile app installed on mobile device 
Network Bandwidth upload of 150 Kbps or better



huskerroo said:


> I discovered this forum / thread about the Sling Adapter. I have ViP 722 and purchased the Sling Adapter 6 weeks or so ago. I had cable modem service with 256k upload speed and could watch programming on the 'good' setting over the internet. I upgraded my internet service to 512k upload and have been unable to watch on the internet. I can watch the best/HD setting in my house with wifi.
> 
> I saw a network reset solution (page 3 in this thread, I think) and plan on doing that tonight but thought I would give a quick overview for any thoughts; especially on the watching over internet vs. in house. Thanks!


The network solutions will likely not change in your situation. They will not give you more bandwidth then is available through your current ISP. Your issue is the upload speed. Posted are the specs that the web say are needed on the "Requirements" tab. This is listed here, but there it is in a grid format. Looks to me like it will only be accessible internally or via mobile device. Honestly, I am not sure why it ever allowed access via internet (perhaps a certain channel requires a lower bandwidth?).


----------



## Bohemian

I bought a sling adaptor from dish when they first came out. It has never worked. I have a Vip722k and the sling adapter, ethernet connection to DSL. I am trying to watch just connect via the android phone application. I can see my channel list just fine but when I try to watch by phone I get a "Failed to connect." error message. What do I need to do to make this work? Could it be a router firewall issue?


----------



## P Smith

Perhaps read the thread ?


----------



## Bohemian

P Smith said:


> Perhaps read the thread ?


HAHA. Funny I did and these things don't fix my problem. So helpful.


----------



## P Smith

PM to DIRT ppl.


----------



## Bohemian

P Smith said:


> PM to DIRT ppl.


If you are talking about [email protected], it says I can't PM because of I don't have enough posts.


----------



## James Long

Bohemian said:


> If you are talking about [email protected], it says I can't PM because of I don't have enough posts.


You have enough now.


----------



## huskerroo

Ok, upgraded to highest data service my provider offers with 1 Mbps upstream (home speed tests peg more around 1.4 Mbps). Tried again @ the office and received the "Your Slingbox has been disconnected because of a poor network connection (40)." I will reset my receiver and try again but looking for any other suggestions for this frustrating situation???


----------



## P Smith

huskerroo said:


> Ok, upgraded to highest data service my provider offers with 1 Mbps upstream (home speed tests peg more around 1.4 Mbps). Tried again @ the office and received the "Your Slingbox has been disconnected because of a poor network connection (40)." I will reset my receiver and try again but looking for any other suggestions for this frustrating situation???


Can you go higher ? 3 Mbps ?


----------



## huskerroo

That is the highest level of service they offer. I am ok watching either at the 'good' setting or non-HD versions of the channels; I would simply like the service to work.

Is there any way of knowing what the numbers mean? Why (40)? I have seen others but can't recall now.


----------



## mdavej

FWIW, my 512k upload speed works fine with my sling. I don't think speed is the source of your disconnect problem.


----------



## adamjeeps

Tony:

Can you help me get my 722 do work with the Sling adaptor?

I will PM my info to you as soon as I get one more post in :lol:


----------



## adamjeeps

I have never been able to get the red light to come on, bit I know my 722 is online because I can access the dvr from online.

I have my receiver connected via Cat 5 to a Linksys WRT54GS router.

Thanks to anyone who can help!!


----------



## [email protected] Network

I certainly can help. Have you already gone through the thread to make sure all the suggestions are completed?


----------



## P Smith

[email protected] Network said:


> I certainly can help. *Have you already gone through the thread to make sure all the suggestions are completed?*


You want too much !


----------



## jeffreycentex

Me too... Stuck on "Booting"...

PM'ed Tony....


----------



## jeffreycentex

Anyone else have a solution to a device that sticks on "booting"?


----------



## gsc999

I was excited about Sling adaptor because usually when I go on vacation I put my Dish a/c on hold but with Sling I could watch my programs remotely.

That experience has turned into a nightmare.I have 722 Duo DVR. I have spoken to four different Dish tech support guys but so success so far. I am not sure why Dish would push out such a bad product in the market.

After few days I still receive this message "Our systems are being updated (7)."

Please wait a few minutes, then try again."

So far I had tried the following:
- Reset the 722 receiver.
- Disconnect the 722 for an hour and reconnect.
- Reset my Comcast modem and Linksys wireless router.
- The 722 gets online through a Sling link turbo wireless connection.

It would be good to know if someone has a solution for this issue.


----------



## [email protected] Network

I might, and it is really simple.. LOL Could you PM me a receiver CAID number or phone number on the account?


----------



## girdnerg

Hi folks,

I am thinking of getting the sling adapter and have a couple of generic questions.

I have the fastest DSL offered in my area. Speeds from speedtest.net are usually 600 - 700 kbps upload.

I understand that this would limit me to SD viewing when away from home.

1. Would I still be able to watch DVR events even if they were recorded from an HD channel or an HD channel just downrezzed to SD? I always record the HD version because most of my watching is at home on an HD TV.

2. What about while at home? Can I watch HD content in HD while on my home network which is all wireless N or gigabit LAN?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Stewart Vernon

girdnerg said:


> 1. Would I still be able to watch DVR events even if they were recorded from an HD channel or an HD channel just downrezzed to SD? I always record the HD version because most of my watching is at home on an HD TV.
> 
> 2. What about while at home? Can I watch HD content in HD while on my home network which is all wireless N or gigabit LAN?


#1. When away from home, you should be able to watch anything on live TV or recorded on the DVR, whether it is HD or not... you will just not get the best quality due to the slower upload speed.

#2. At home you should be fine. You wouldn't even need WIFI-N or gigabit. I have WIFI-G and no problems... and only 100mbps LAN via ethernet as my other option... either of which are already far above the requirements for good quality Sling video.


----------



## girdnerg

Thanks Stewart. 

That's what I was hoping to hear, but that brings up another question.

How does the HD while at home work when you have to watch thru the dishnetwork website?


----------



## mdavej

girdnerg said:


> How does the HD while at home work when you have to watch thru the dishnetwork website?


You only authenticate thru dish site. All streaming is local while at home. I get around 9Mbps full HD streaming at home even though my max internet speed is 1Mbps up. No worries.

One new thing for travelling is TV Everywhere, where you can stream at high speed directly from the content providers without going through your sling at all. It uses the same login as your dish remote account.

Check these out:

http://www.adultswim.com/tveverywhere/
http://www.tbs.com/tveverywhere/
http://www.tnt.tv/tveverywhere/
http://www.cartoonnetwork.com/tveverywhere/


----------



## girdnerg

mdavej said:


> You only authenticate thru dish site. All streaming is local while at home. I get around 9Mbps full HD streaming at home even though my max internet speed is 1Mbps up. No worries.
> 
> One new thing for travelling is TV Everywhere, where you can stream at high speed directly from the content providers without going through your sling at all. It uses the same login as your dish remote account.
> 
> Check these out:
> 
> http://www.adultswim.com/tveverywhere/
> http://www.tbs.com/tveverywhere/
> http://www.tnt.tv/tveverywhere/
> http://www.cartoonnetwork.com/tveverywhere/


Wow, I had no idea about that. Is that the entire list? How do you know which networks participate?

EDIT: just tried to login and my usual dish login didn't work. Do you set up an additional account when you get the sling adapter and then use that one?


----------



## klang

mdavej said:


> I get around 9Mbps full HD streaming at home even though my max internet speed is 1Mbps up.


Wow, I don't think I've seen mine go higher then 2 Mb. Usually closer to 1 Mb. I wonder if the WiFi adapter is holding me back or else using a hub for both the WiFi and sling adapters.


----------



## mdavej

girdnerg said:


> Wow, I had no idea about that. Is that the entire list? How do you know which networks participate?
> 
> EDIT: just tried to login and my usual dish login didn't work. Do you set up an additional account when you get the sling adapter and then use that one?


Not sure. I have 2 logins anyway, one for dish remote access (my user ID) and another for dish online beta (my email address). I don't remember having to create a special one for sling. However, the login is kind of flakey. I logged in, and apparently nothing happened at first, but several minutes later I could stream. Just keep trying.

I saw those Turner networks posted in the DirecTV forum and tried them and lo and behold, they worked for Dish as well. I've searched for a complete list, but haven't found it yet. If you get yours working and find more, please post them. I'll do the same (probably worthy of a new thread or at least the existing DirecTV thread).



klang said:


> Wow, I don't think I've seen mine go higher then 2 Mb. Usually closer to 1 Mb. I wonder if the WiFi adapter is holding me back or else using a hub for both the WiFi and sling adapters.


Hardwired all the way and no USB hub in my system. I think 802.11b maxes out around 1 Mb, but 802.11g should work fine up to at least 15 Mb. Could also be the USB hub like you said which has a pretty low limit if it's not 2.0. I'd try a different hub as a test.


----------



## klang

Should be 802.11n. Little to far from the router for a good 5G signal. Hub is USB 2.0. I might try a test without the hub just using both the built-in USB ports this weekend. 

Just built this house 5 years ago and I can't believe I didn't run network cable to this and a couple other locations.


----------



## MadScientist

OK I need some help! I just received my Sling Adapter it is installed and the info comes on the screen (TV) telling me that it’s installed. I go on line to try to watch a program on my computer and it is a no go! I don’t see anything saying “Watch live TV” after I select “Dish remote Access”.
What am I not doing!
On another note is there a light on the unit (sling) that shows it’s powered on? If so I have no light on the sling.


----------



## Jim5506

There should be a little red light on the left side of the inverted U on top of the Sling Adapter.

If it does not light up when connected, there is either a problem with your receiver or most likely the Sling Adapter itself.


----------



## MadScientist

No red light! I pluged in a few times and each time I get the message on the TV saying "Sling installed now enjoy"


----------



## [email protected]

MadScientist said:


> No red light! I pluged in a few times and each time I get the message on the TV saying "Sling installed now enjoy"


The sling came with some information sheets. One of them is titled "Troubleshooting", have you checked all the items on that sheet and run the connection test already?


----------



## MadScientist

Hello Marry,

Can the Sling be pluged into a powered USB hub? Since the 722K only has one USB in the back and I am using an external harddrive for the same unit and its working in the powered hub?


----------



## [email protected]

MadScientist said:


> Hello Marry,
> 
> Can the Sling be pluged into a powered USB hub? Since the 722K only has one USB in the back and I am using an external harddrive for the same unit and its working in the powered hub?


Hi!! Yes, the receiver will not power any USB devices, so it should be in a Powered USB hub!


----------



## MadScientist

Thay is how I have it (pluged into the powered hub) no red light on top of slig. The harddrive is also pluged into the powered hub and works.


----------



## [email protected]

Did you run the connectivity test?


----------



## MadScientist

Yes I have internet and phone line conected.

I found the watch live tv: installed what it needed to install. I get "Error 31"


----------



## MadScientist

Receiver is in dual mode. 

If I plug the sling to the only usb plug in the back og the 722k red light comes on.


----------



## [email protected]

It is connecting properly without the HUB connected?


----------



## MadScientist

I did not try that, but I Have one recording going on would that stop the sling from working if its in "Dual mode"? If the external harddrive works in the powered hub should not the sling?


----------



## [email protected]

Is the receiver currently recording at TV2 because that could be exactly the issue? I have mine connected to a powered USB Hub with the external hard drive so that should not be the problem. I have not had any reports of it not working with any particular hubs.


----------



## MadScientist

yes, it was recording on TV2. That recording has stoped and I still can't get the sling to power up?


----------



## MadScientist

going to try it pluged direct to the back of the 722k now!


----------



## [email protected]

Ok, let's bypass the HUB for now. Please connect the sling to the USB port on the front of the receiver. Let's get it working, then we can work on the hub issue. Also please place the receiver in the single mode! Thanks!


----------



## MadScientist

Hello Marry,
I did not get your last message before doing what I did. 

I plugged the sling directly to the back USB and it is working! Do you still want me to try the front USB? I really don’t know why I cannot use the sling in the powered hub since the external harddrive works in it. I am able to see all recorded movies on the harddrive using that hub on internet. It’s just not turning on the sling. Any ideas on why the sling is not working in the powered hub?


----------



## [email protected]

No, you are good. I just wanted to keep it simple. it works so now can you try a different port on the hub. Try the one that has the EHD as we know that one works already
!


----------



## MadScientist

No go! 

It’s a six plug USB by Belkin and none on them powers the sling. I even unplugged the harddrive to see if the hub had power issues.


----------



## [email protected]

MadScientist said:


> No go!
> 
> It's a six plug USB by Belkin and none on them powers the sling. I even unplugged the harddrive to see if the hub had power issues.


I am sorry! I do not understand why it is not working in the hub either. I would hook it up and I will try to research the hub issue further. Do you have a model# on the Belkin Hub?


----------



## MadScientist

the hub is old about three years old. Does the hub need to be 2.0 or higher. Just over thinking maybe.


----------



## MadScientist

Hello again, its a Belkin powered hub. 7-port hub 1.1 model F5U027

What speed in the 722K usb?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

It might need to be a USB 2.0 hub if it isn't one...

Also... not all USB hubs are created equally. As we have discussed before, for other reasons... the USB spec is not firmly defined regarding power... so it is possible to have a "powered" USB hub that does not provide sufficient power to connected devices.

As an example... I have an iMac, a powered USB hub, an iPad, and an iPhone.

My iPhone will connect via hub or direct to the iMac. My iPad will do the same.

BUT...

My iPad will only charge when directly connected to the iMac. The iPad will not charge through my powered hub. My iPhone, however, will charge via the hub.


----------



## P Smith

You forgot about software what is controlling the charge - your ipad build that way, not the hubs.


----------



## MadScientist

That is my thinking also. This hub I have is 1.1 so its fine for the harddrive but won't power the sling in any of the usb plugs. I am thinking I need a new hub that is powered and at less 2.0 high speed.


----------



## MadScientist

any takes on which hub to get?


----------



## P Smith

I would go with 2.0 only; and with power connector (better with power adapter, just remember the rule: 5VDC and 0.5A x number of ports, for seven - 3.5 A).


----------



## [email protected]

MadScientist said:


> the hub is old about three years old. Does the hub need to be 2.0 or higher. Just over thinking maybe.


Yes, both the sling adapter and even the EHD specs says it need a USB 2.0, that is more than likely the casue as I know for sure mine is 2.0!


----------



## Stewart Vernon

P Smith said:


> You forgot about software what is controlling the charge - your ipad build that way, not the hubs.


My fault for injecting the iPad off-topic (even though I used it for an example)...

but, while I'm off-topic...

The iPad firmware/software and build has nothing to do with it. The iPad battery requires more current to charge than the iPhone... and the simple truth is that the powered hub I have does not provide the same amount of power as does a USB port directly on my computer.

FYI, some computers won't charge an iPad either... same reason.

We've had this discussion before... and I've seen nothing in the USB spec that specifies all USB ports must provide a certain level of power... Voltage is specified, but current is not... which results in quite a bit of variance in implementations of USB... and thus why some powered USB hubs work and others do not.

Dish receivers are a good example actually... because while Dish does support the WIFI USB adapter and Sling Adapter, which are powered by the receiver via USB... Dish does not support external USB hard drives that require power from USB... this is because Dish went with an implementation of USB that does not supply enough power to support those devices.

Now back to your regularly scheduled Sling Adapter topic...


----------



## P Smith

If we will stay off-topic for short time... I know how FW working with different sources, include HUBs, computers, genuine power supply, third party supply etc. From first hand.
And I did explain to you that USB spec for powered and non-powered hubs.

In case you don't bother to remember (OK, not for you personally, but for reading ppl) - it is 500 mA per port of powered USB or root hubs on boards.

100mA per non-powered USB socket.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

P Smith said:


> If we will stay off-topic for short time... I know how FW working with different sources, include HUBs, computers, genuine power supply, third party supply etc. From first hand.
> And I did explain to you that USB spec for powered and non-powered hubs.
> 
> In case you don't bother to remember (OK, not for you personally, but for reading ppl) - it is 500 mA per port of powered USB or root hubs on boards.
> 
> 100mA per non-powered USB socket.


IF all powered USB ports were the same... then devices that require power from them wouldn't have a problem working in them or charging from them. The device can't tell if it is connected to a hub port vs directly to a computer port. Also, not all computer USB ports provide proper power.

So... either the spec is not rigid in terms of specifying power supply on USB ports OR nobody is enforcing the spec... Either way, that's how we get to where we are with some powered USB ports providing more power than others.
_
edit:_ FYI... From what I can tell, the information you posted isn't quite accurate. It looks to me like the USB spec only mentions a range of power... which means a minimum current is specified, but the maximum (the 500 mA you mention) is not required to be compliant with the USB spec. Thus... we get USB ports that can support a mouse and keyboard and some other things but not higher-power requiring devices.


----------



## P Smith

FYI, the process of getting max current is negotiable. I.e. done during enumeration. E.G. by software what on both side knows what the USB HUB/port can do.


----------



## bnborg

I don't have my new Sling adapter working yet.

I do see the red light now. I didn't see it until I plugged it in using a powered USB hub, and ok'd the Sling popup on my TV.

When I go to Dish Online and select *Live TV*, I get: "*Your Slingbox has been disconnected because of a poor network connection (43). Please try connecting again*." With DRA I get: "*Your Sling Adapter encountered some difficulties (Error 46).*"

Is this because TV2 is in use?

Note, my internet speed is currently 268 kbs up and 2251 kbs down, just tested.


----------



## [email protected]

bnborg said:


> I don't have my new Sling adapter working yet.
> 
> I do see the red light now. I didn't see it until I plugged it in using a powered USB hub, and ok'd the Sling popup on my TV.
> 
> When I go to Dish Online and select *Live TV*, I get: "*Your Slingbox has been disconnected because of a poor network connection (43). Please try connecting again*." With DRA I get: "*Your Sling Adapter encountered some difficulties (Error 46).*"
> 
> Is this because TV2 is in use?
> 
> Note, my internet speed is currently 268 kbs up and 2251 kbs down, just tested.


Yes, TV2 in use is what is causing the problem. Try your remote viewing again when TV2 is off. If someone tries to access TV2 while sling is in operation, they will get the error message.


----------



## TulsaOK

[email protected] said:


> Yes, TV2 in use is what is causing the problem.


What do you mean by "in use"? Shouldn't the adapter switch to Dual mode, if it's not already, then connect?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I haven't tried this lately on my 922... but I don't think you are supposed to be able to Sling remotely when a recording is in progress on TV2 tuner.

You wouldn't want your Sling session to cause you to abort a recording from a timer you had set previously... so I think it is supposed to be smart enough to reject the connection if that tuner is already in use.

Meanwhile... I also noted he said his upload speed is 268kbps... I'm not sure if that will give a very good Sling experience except inside his home network.


----------



## TulsaOK

Yeah, I agree about the recording on TV2 while trying to connect. On a side note, I've been pretty disappointed with the adapter. When it connects, TV1 goes dark, at least most of the time. Logging out of the Sling and returning to Single mode usually takes a reboot to get back full functionality. This could be an issue with the 722k rather than the Sling, however. I'm still experimenting. In any event, I'm glad it's free.


----------



## mdavej

I don't think 268k up will cut it. Even if you get it working, it will look terrible unless you're watching on something really small like an iPhone.


----------



## TulsaOK

My speed isn't much greater than (not then) that and it looks great on my widescreen laptop.


----------



## bnborg

[email protected] said:


> Yes, TV2 in use is what is causing the problem. Try your remote viewing again when TV2 is off. If someone tries to access TV2 while sling is in operation, they will get the error message.


Thanks, Mary. That's what I thought.



Kent Taylor said:


> What do you mean by "in use"? Shouldn't the adapter switch to Dual mode, if it's not already, then connect?


I always have it in Dual mode. The key is that TV2 was being watched.

Now that my wife has gone to bed, and TV2 was "turned off", I gave it a try. Although TV2 was recording a movie, I was able connect from either DishOnline or DRA and watch the recording in progress. It "optimized" at around 4000 kbs.

When I tried to watch something on the DVR, however, it just switched TV1 to that selection and IE came up error. If TV1 is "turned off" it just shows the IE error.

Ok, I tried it again using Dish Remote Access, getting to it from dishnetwork.com. It works as advertised. TV1 was watching one thing. TV2 was recording a movie. And I was able to watch a prerecorded event on my DVR on my computer. It looked pretty good full screen on my widescreen 24" 1080p monitor.


----------



## TulsaOK

bnborg said:


> I always have it in Dual mode. The key is that TV2 was being watched.
> Now that my wife has gone to bed, and TV2 was "turned off", I gave it a try.


Are you stating that TV2 was not recording but being "watched"?


----------



## bnborg

Kent Taylor said:


> Are you stating that TV2 was not recording but being "watched"?


Yes. Having it "turned on" (blue led lit) is what prevents connection. When I looked at what was being displayed as a "screen saver" there was a warning about it being watched remotely. It also said that if you pressed Select it would disable remote watching.

Having TV2 recording was not a problem. I could still watch it. In DRA, I was able to watch a recording on the DVR while TV2 was recording, and while TV1 was displaying a recording.


----------



## TulsaOK

bnborg said:


> Yes. Having it "turned on" (blue led lit) is what prevents connection. When I looked at what was being displayed as a "screen saver" there was a warning about it being watched remotely. It also said that if you pressed Select it would disable remote watching.
> 
> Having TV2 recording was not a problem. I could still watch it. In DRA, I was able to watch a recording on the DVR while TV2 was recording, and while TV1 was displaying a recording.


If you got a message that it was being watched remotely, it was connected. 
Blue led being lit means nothing more than it's in Dual mode.


----------



## bnborg

Kent Taylor said:


> If you got a message that it was being watched remotely, it was connected.
> Blue led being lit means nothing more than it's in Dual mode.


No, The blue LED has to be off in order to connect to the Sling adapter. Once you have connected it turns on.

I just verified it on mine. The blue LED lit up after I clicked on "Live-TV" on DRA. I was able to change to an OTA cannel and watch it on my computer. Of course there are more direct ways of doing that, and without a Sling adapter. An OTA tuner for your computer can be purchased for less than $99, but some cost more.


----------



## cabman

My Sling adapter has never worked. It always says it is "booting." Will it ever finish booting or is something wrong?


----------



## srrobinson2

I have a 722 receiver with sling adapter connected directly to fiber connection (no modem/router). It leases public IP address and works with DishOnline via PC, but it will not work with iPhone app (Verizon iPhone 4). 

I called tech support.. No joy there. They are stumped. Thoughts?

Btw, tried using an ipod touch with same negative result.


----------



## tcatdbs

I ordered my Adapter 3 days ago and got it today. Went online and was able to watch in highest quality (have fast TWC connection, 25/1 Mbps), looked flawless. I then installed the Dish Remote app on my Optimus-V with home WiFi, and connected and looked great on Standard quality ("great" being relative.... 3" screen compared to 22" PC screen, compared to 50" plasma). Will test 3G connection tomorrow, don't expect much there. This looks much better than Neflix on my phone, about the same on a PC, although is much slower to start up than Netflix.

Went online and the rebate request button had been added, clicked 2 buttons and got "Your reward has successfully been redeemed..." I'm one happy camper! 

edit: Doesn't work so well on 3G. I currently have .75/.5 Mbps and I can access shows, but it doesn't stream well (at all).


----------



## apinkel

srrobinson2 said:


> I have a 722 receiver with sling adapter connected directly to fiber connection (no modem/router). It leases public IP address and works with DishOnline via PC, but it will not work with iPhone app (Verizon iPhone 4).
> 
> I called tech support.. No joy there. They are stumped. Thoughts?
> 
> Btw, tried using an ipod touch with same negative result.


When you say it will not work, are you able to sign in but the streaming doesn't work or are you even able to sign in?


----------



## rafale2010

I recently connected the Sling adapter to my 722 receiver. It works fine when my device (computer or Android Phone) is connected to the same wifi/wired network as the dish receiver. The problem appears when I'm try to access it while on the road from say Hotel or work wifi. When I try through phone, I get:
"Connection Failed, Please make sure that Dish receiver and Android device are connected to Internet",

but when I try on my PC, it is more descriptive and says:
" You were streaming from your device, but streaming was interrupted. (Error 44) (40).
Please wait one minute and reconnect. If you keep seeing this message, reboot your device" 

I can see the list of recordings on my DVR, but it does not play anything - recorded or live. I have tried manual Port Range Forwarding and forwarded port 5101 to Dish receiver static IP and also tried enabling the UPnP service on my router so it automatically forwards the port to the correct IP, and I can see that requests coming in at port 5101 - but still it does not work. Always get "Connection failed". 

I'm using a Linksys router and Motorola Cable Modem and Comcast is ISP.


----------



## Chevy1965

Just got mine today and it worked right out of the box with a direct connection, but I have to say, this does not compare to my slingbox. I truly expected this to be just like the sling interface (Full access to all features and funtions just like I am watching my tv at home) and I guess that is what disappointed me. I thought is was going to be a USB attached slingbox. Bad misconception, but it does what it is advertised to do.

Seems to be fine for watching off TV2 in Single Mode but..I just started watching a DVR recording while TV2 was recording and_ it started the playback on TV1 _which locked up my Plasma to the playback and disabled my real remote control. * I couldn't get control of my 722! *After I disconnected from the web interface, I was able to stop the playback and get control of TV1 via the remote control. I don't think taking over TV1 should never happen. It should be invisible to TV1 to make this valuable.

I probably will never use the adapter, but it was free and I had one 722 without a sling, so I gave it a try. I will try it again when it gets more stable, but this really seems like it was released way before it was ready. This was a good effort by dish and it may get better, but it needed to be seamless. Too many caveats. Too many conflicts. I feel sorry for the people trying to make this work off wireless.

Sorry for the rant. I just expected something else when I saw the sling logo. The logo is as close as you get to a resemblence. This is not sling. They should have called it a Dish Shift Adapter and left sling out of it. You can't access it from any of the sling interfaces, so why use the word sling? Yea, I know they own sling.

If they can make it seamless and make it so you don't affect TV1, it actually has a benefit over sling because it wouldn't affect my home users while I am watching remotely. I would think they should be able to get all functions working too, just like I was watching from TV2 in dual mode with a remote from my bedroom. I will keep my hopes up. I am sure it will get there.


----------



## Jim5506

Dish needs to SERIOUSLY consider making the Sling Adapter the same as the Sling HD PRO or whatever it is, i.e. use the same software for both and use the Sling interface for the Sling Adapter.

Sling Adapter interface is PITIFUL!


----------



## doctor41baller

rafale2010 said:


> I recently connected the Sling adapter to my 722 receiver. It works fine when my device (computer or Android Phone) is connected to the same wifi/wired network as the dish receiver. The problem appears when I'm try to access it while on the road from say Hotel or work wifi. When I try through phone, I get:
> "Connection Failed, Please make sure that Dish receiver and Android device are connected to Internet",
> 
> but when I try on my PC, it is more descriptive and says:
> " You were streaming from your device, but streaming was interrupted. (Error 44) (40).
> Please wait one minute and reconnect. If you keep seeing this message, reboot your device"
> 
> I can see the list of recordings on my DVR, but it does not play anything - recorded or live. I have tried manual Port Range Forwarding and forwarded port 5101 to Dish receiver static IP and also tried enabling the UPnP service on my router so it automatically forwards the port to the correct IP, and I can see that requests coming in at port 5101 - but still it does not work. Always get "Connection failed".
> 
> I'm using a Linksys router and Motorola Cable Modem and Comcast is ISP.


I have the EXACT same problem! I have everything it seems. My Sling adapter status says booting all the time. The reciever recognizes it when I connect it, but I never get a red light. I try using with my phone, but once I connect to my reciever it gives me the same error message (android). I can see my dvr so it must be connected to the internet, but I can't get it to stream...The sling adapter worked one time. I since then replaced a network cable since the dog got ahold of it. And no connection! I've checked internet status is good and all so it's not the new cable....HELP!!!!


----------



## doctor41baller

sorry got to post so I can get to PM...need this resolved


----------



## doctor41baller

sorry got to post so I can get to PM...need this resolved...I read through 10 pages and yet to find the answer...Although I notice people with very very similiar problems


----------



## doctor41baller

2 more post


----------



## doctor41baller

ok I think its after 5, so last one....


----------



## TulsaOK

doctor41baller said:


> I have the EXACT same problem! I have everything it seems. My Sling adapter status says booting all the time. The reciever recognizes it when I connect it, but I never get a red light. I try using with my phone, but once I connect to my reciever it gives me the same error message (android). I can see my dvr so it must be connected to the internet, but I can't get it to stream...The sling adapter worked one time. I since then replaced a network cable since the dog got ahold of it. And no connection! I've checked internet status is good and all so it's not the new cable....HELP!!!!


Are you connecting the Sling Adapter directly to the DVR?


----------



## doctor41baller

yes to the VIP722..tried both front and back USB


----------



## TulsaOK

If you're connecting directly to the 722 and not getting a red light on the Sling Adapter, more than likely you've got a bad adapter.


----------



## P Smith

Is it a lemon by design ?


----------



## TulsaOK

You know what they say about life giving you lemons, right? Hey free lemons!!!


----------



## P Smith

What about free sh!t ?!


----------



## Jim148

I have searched quite a bit this weekend, but I can't seem to get a definitive answer on this one, so here goes. I now have the dreaded:

"Your computer was able to connect to your device, but the connection was interrupted. (Error 36)

Please try connecting again."

My 722k is connected via ethernet cable. The DISH Remote Access seems to work fine with my Android phone on either wifi or 3G. On some computers in the home I get the above message, but it works on others. 

So far, I have tried:

1) Resetting the receiver.

2) Resetting the broadband connection.

I am using Comodo and even when I have disabled it I still cannot connect. I have tried this with both Microsoft Internet Explorer and Mozilla Firefox. I am connected via DSL and a speed check shows:
Download Speed: 8665 kbps (1083.1 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 735 kbps (91.9 KB/sec transfer rate) 

Can anybody suggest what my next step should be?


----------



## P Smith

Raise the upload speed - the speed is limiting streaming video from your 722k.


----------



## upjeeper

I'm having the same issue. I've read through all 11 pages of this thread with no success

My wife and i have tried to access our sling unit from 2 different ipads and 2 different android phones. I've uninstalled and reinstalled the Dish program with no success.
I spoke with another Dish rep last night who will be sending our 4th sling adapater this coming week, we've been through two 722 receivers.

I've got Charter high speed internet (16mbps IIRC) connected to my home router running the latest flavor of DD-WRT.

I can use my ipad to tell the receiver to play programs on my tv, but when i try to use my ipad to view content from my receiver i get the message that i should connect my ipad and receiver to the internet

Around page 3 or 4 Tony suggested reconnecting to the broadband, renaming the reciever then doing "web activation". My "web activation" fails.

I do not get any red light on my sling adapter.


----------



## 3HaloODST

No red light = time to get the adapter replaced.


----------



## [email protected]

upjeeper said:


> I'm having the same issue. I've read through all 11 pages of this thread with no success
> 
> My wife and i have tried to access our sling unit from 2 different ipads and 2 different android phones. I've uninstalled and reinstalled the Dish program with no success.
> I spoke with another Dish rep last night who will be sending our 4th sling adapater this coming week, we've been through two 722 receivers.
> 
> I've got Charter high speed internet (16mbps IIRC) connected to my home router running the latest flavor of DD-WRT.
> 
> I can use my ipad to tell the receiver to play programs on my tv, but when i try to use my ipad to view content from my receiver i get the message that i should connect my ipad and receiver to the internet
> 
> Around page 3 or 4 Tony suggested reconnecting to the broadband, renaming the reciever then doing "web activation". My "web activation" fails.
> 
> I do not get any red light on my sling adapter.


Hi, can you please PM me your account or phone number as I would like to review your account and assist you furhter with this ongoing issue. Thank you!


----------



## upjeeper

3HaloODST said:


> No red light = time to get the adapter replaced.


thanks, i understand that but what are the odds that 2 receivers and 3 slingboxes are bad? i've had the same problem for months...


----------



## Donaldhendrix

I am in the same spot as upjeeper. I have both a 722 and a 722k. The USB button is grayed out on both. Sling Adapter Status: none Sling Adapter Version: ADEAZAAM
I have been trying for weeks to get this working. The 722 has been replaced. Tech had me plug the sling adapter into my computer to verify it was being acknowledged. I was hopeing to find something here that would help. I have tried it all.

Update: I am sure my Sling Adapter is fried. Dish should warn us about placing the adapter on top of the DVR. Mine only lasted 6months.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

I have my Sling Adapter place on top of my receiver. I've had my Sling Adapter since its release in 2010 and I still have my original Sling Adapter.

Has the Sling Adapter been replaced? Please PM your account number to me and verify your 4 digit PIN number so I can assist you further. Thanks.



Donaldhendrix said:


> I am in the same spot as upjeeper. I have both a 722 and a 722k. The USB button is grayed out on both. Sling Adapter Status: none Sling Adapter Version: ADEAZAAM
> I have been trying for weeks to get this working. The 722 has been replaced. Tech had me plug the sling adapter into my computer to verify it was being acknowledged. I was hopeing to find something here that would help. I have tried it all.
> 
> Update: I am sure my Sling Adapter is fried. Dish should warn us about placing the adapter on top of the DVR. Mine only lasted 6months.


----------



## some guy

Mine has also been on top of my hopper for almost a year and no problems.


----------



## salyas

I just received a new receiver and the sling doesn't work, I called the support but nothing, they said that is fault of my internet company, but from what I saw in these posts maybe it is something different. @Ray can you please help me? Thank you


----------



## cdxrd

IM having the same issue.. Sling adapter has been fine, doesnt get hot where it sits, and then bam, up and dies.. no red light. It does recognize the device on the pc, but no red light.. firmware on the 722k shows ADEAZAAM .. and of course now the sling adapter even costs more than I originally paid..  Oh, and yes.. tried both usb ports.. sometimes the reciever will pop up a message about the sling adapter and waiting on the red light, most of the time it does not.. left it unplugged for 10 mins.. done multiple resets.. worked just fine previously about a week or so ago..


----------



## P Smith

open protection plan then complain to dush


----------



## [email protected]

cdxrd said:


> IM having the same issue.. Sling adapter has been fine, doesnt get hot where it sits, and then bam, up and dies.. no red light. It does recognize the device on the pc, but no red light.. firmware on the 722k shows ADEAZAAM .. and of course now the sling adapter even costs more than I originally paid..  Oh, and yes.. tried both usb ports.. sometimes the reciever will pop up a message about the sling adapter and waiting on the red light, most of the time it does not.. left it unplugged for 10 mins.. done multiple resets.. worked just fine previously about a week or so ago..


Hi, I would be happy to help you. Can you please PM me your account or phone number and the four digit security code on the account and I will see what I can do. Thank you!


----------

